# Freaky Friday 13th-Luck of the Leprechaun Secret Reaper Pictures & Discussion



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Everyone should have your victim's name, address and information now. Let me know if you didn't get yours.

Reminders about our one item Secret Reaper. You are to spend only around $13 on the gift and also no more than that amount on shipping (give or take a couple of dollars) Remember the purpose is to have fun, but also equal the field of items and money spent PLUS stretch our creativity! 

Several have asked about something that is a kit of some type so to keep us all thinking the same we will refer to the Reaper gift as one unit but it can have multiple items if they make up a so called “kit”. (example: a potion kit, spell kit, Vampire Killing Kit, etc.) Does that make sense?

Again, I was just trying to give a challenge, but also encourage some to join who have been intimidated by the regular Secret Reapers. We do have several who have joined saying they did so because of the one item.

Victim names are out a couple of days early so you can get started now. Shipping deadline is by April 1. Please PM me when you ship and the tracking number.

Happy Reaping and HAVE FUN!!!!!

The following 19 people are participating in this weird one item Secret Reaper 

TheHalloweenKing;s gift delivered to geige
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince gift delivered to moonwitchkitty
Saki.girl gift delivered to UnOrthodOx delivered
Bethene gift to ooojen delivered
printersdevil gift delivered to zombiesmash
texaslucky gift delivered to saki.girl
Candy Creature's delivered to Lady Goats
Lady Goats' gift delivered to Paint It Black
UnOrthodOx's gift delivered to witchykitty
zombiesmash's delivered gift to stinkerbell n frog prince
geige's delivered to texaslucky
booswife02 shipped to victim
LairMistress' gift delivered to booswife02
moonwitchkitty's gift delivered to scareme
Hilda's gift delivered to LairMistress
witchykitty's gift delivered to Candy Creature
Paint It Black's gift to printersdevil delivered
oojen's gift delivered to Hilda
scareme shipped to victim

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The lists are below. On a few, I copied and pasted some of the extra that you posted on this thread. Trying to keep up with things. Sheesh this is hard work. My hat is off to bethene for all the huge SR and to saki for all the ones she coordinates.

LISTS FOR THOSE SIGNED UP JUST SO EVERYONE CAN SEE WHAT IDEAS WERE GIVEN. Each Reaper should have his/her victims list in a PM.

1. TheHalloweenKing (and his missus)
There are two main themes this year.
The main one is a very large, creepy witch, in a graveyard theme. 

-In need of a large cauldron
-This witch - http://www.ebay.com/itm/351167404319...:MEBIDX:IT
- Tombstone for an old witch's grave
-Outdoor green spotlights to witches
I do know that Halloween Wifey would absolutely love a Jack Skellington apron, if we get a reaper who sews. I think most people who cook or bake a lot would appreciate an apron
We're having a witch set up theme within a cemetery, outside. Looking for cemetery creepiness, as in (smaller) or larger if you have no problem in doing so.....tombstones and if you have a cheaper fog machine that was maybe caught on sale after Halloween, green flood lighting, small groundbreakers, ( or large, if you would like to make) groundbreakers. Things that will work with that theme outside.

**Also interested in a light swag with the black fabric strips and different colored Halloween lights... either purple, green, orange or all colors.**

Someone made one of these recently. 

**Always looking for cool *Jack Skellington stuff.** 
A hand carved Jack Skellington JOL, perhaps...they are lightweight.


2.Stinkerbell and Frog Prince
Our Haunting style is all over the map, we've done just about everything but clowns we're not into clowns. We're into creepy not bloody/gory. We have a wall with cemetery photos, we'd like to add more stones to our cemetery display. Things for our witches shelves - skulls, potion bottles, spell books, caged/bottled creatures. 

3. Saki.girl 
Ok so for me its all about witches this year my party is Gathering of witches 2015 I am doing several different scene they are Oz wicked witch, voodoo witch, Salem witch trial witch, gypsy witch, soul taker witch, snow white witch, and witch potion table set up. So anything for one of the séance would be great . 
Do not like blood, guts, clowns or dolls (voodoo dolls ok)

4. bethene
I do a small cemetery with a spider. area, and small witch area. so anything to go with that. I love the Halloween art work, knick knacks, fancy witch hat, love the items that have been sewn. love witchy items but have enough potion bottles, not into zombie babies, clowns


5. Candy Creature
Oh Leprechaun Reaper, send me something to represent a Candy Creature so that I can take a picture of it to use for my icon since I got no takers for my make me an icon contest thread, or send me any traditional Halloween item.

6. LadyGoats
I've got a fenced-in cemetery that's lacking in ambient light and groundbreakers and hope to have a cauldron creep set up by my front door this year. Anything that might work with either of those will be perfect.


7. UnOrthOdox
Doing a "Harvest" theme in the yard. Love skulls, and decorate my office with general Halloween decor. Wife likes crafty things in the house, Talia likes plush animals/dolls and jewelry. No blood/gore.


8. zombiesmash
My haunt represents the "Haunted Estate" of an old eccentric who's never seen. It features a cemetery, swamp, many wandering creatures, and a peek inside his mansion featuring portraits, potions, antiques, a dungeon, and collections of Egyptian treasures.


9. geige
I have been stalking around this site for a bit now…I think I’m ready to jump in and join this! This sounds like lots of fun!!!

I’m not pickey…guts, gore, zombies, skulls, creepy dolls…I love it all! I am planing on expanding my graveyard this year, adding some ghosts & witches to my side yard, and turning my living room ino a demonic nursery.

10. booswife02
I'm doing a Hocus Pocus/Witch scene in my front yard this year. Anything to go with that would be great. I'd love a creature in a cage, maybe a fairy or something that would look good on my witch shelves. I always want Jack O Lanterns. I'm a new Wiccan/Witch so if you know anything about these things I'd love something for my altar. I don't have one yet. Anything you choose will be great! Thank you so much. 

PS. I do have a Pinterest account with tons of boards and info if that would help you.


11. printersdevil
I love witches and everything about them. This year I am adding all conjurers including sorcerers, fortune tellers and wizards I am just getting started on the wizards so anything that direction would be awesomely welcome. I also have a cemetery that I want to expand. So anything for a creepy cemetery . would love a small stone for a witch, wizard, sorcerer or sorceress or fortune teller.


12. texaslucky
We are planning to do a butcher shop walk thru in our basement this year and have nothing of that kind of stuff. Also want to have a big cemetery out front. No theme for party just Halloween fun. But I do love witches, ghosts and JOLs. COuld use just about anything.


13. LairMistress
I don't use rotting, festering, dismembered, bloody, oozing stuff; no babies/kids/animals in any form of distress. No roaches,maggots, or flies. No clowns, aliens, toxic, science lab, medical stuff.

I have an abandoned cemetery/abandoned caretaker house theme, with the usual expected creatures (ghosts, imps, skeletons, bats, cats, spiders). Unfortunately, no one sees the inside of the house, but I do decorate it for our own enjoyment.

ideas:

a 4 inch or larger old-looking bell with a loop on top (to re-make my Dead Ringer prop--doesn't have to be real, just realistic)

battery operated flying bats

table top size blow mold lamps (I have a Jack o'lantern headed scarecrow)

Victorian/Goth/vintage reproduction decor; I love dark, antiquey things, and age and wear make it more interesting

headless horseman tombstone


14.moonwitchkitty
Likes:
Bats
Rats
Snakes
Cloaks (dark colors)
Handmade Items
Skulls all shapes and sizes
Witchy items
Grave yard 
Miniatures 
I am easy to please what ever you send I'm sure I will like it.

Dislikes
Spiders
Clowns
Cutesy items


15. Hilda
Whoever stalks me will immediately see I do a large outdoor whimsical blowmold display...
BUT I don't need anything for that! We are completely changing direction!
We are working on an indoor whole house party theme. Haunted Inn with different themes in each room.
I am currently gathering together items for a basement laboratory. Soooo Anything funky and creepy for the lab would be COOL. Anything specimen-ish would work... a jar or skelly anything would be awesome! I love fake critters of any kind!!
Just not TOO gory or TOO glittery. Keeping it creepy is the target.



16. Paint it Black
Our display this year is called, "Forbidden Tiki Island." Going for a creepy, tropical, island, witch doctor, cannibals, skulls, headhunters, shrunken heads type of thing. I also like anything Halloween in general.


17. witchykitty
I don't have much of a theme...outdoors I have a realistic, spooky/creepy graveyard (no gore/zombies), and I also have JOL/pumpkin things...indoors I decorate with many things and am easy to please, but love witches, cats, owls and pumpkins the most! I have a Pinterest page in my signature that you can check out for ideas and you can see my albums and past reaper lists for more info if you'd like. (I am a vegetarian/animal lover, so no real dead animals/bones/parts ect.)


18. ooojen
I guess what I'll mention for my general wants is my Frankenstein's lab. Since I've received more things for other areas from recent reaps, I think that one might have the most wide-open opportunity.
---------------------------
I'd love some things for Dr. Frankenstein's lab. I want the lab to have an eerie feel, but not be crude or gory. Any sort of prop to fit the lab of a Victorian(ish) mad scientist would be great. Switches, dials, monitor lights, or any other parts to build with would be great too. 
It's fine if stuff skews more modern than classic early Victorian, but I'm not looking for anything with a USB port.
I already have quite a bit of lab glassware thanks to my DD. 
I'm not looking for actual dead animals or any hard-core gore-oriented specimens.
Thank you potential reaper!


19. scareme
I'm still looking for dolls. Cheap, I'm going to tear them up anyway dolls. I also need some of those cheap grass skirts from Dollar Tree. Mine hasn't gotten them in yet. I love thrift store items. With spring here, any decoration I could stick in my yard. I'm always into vintage Halloween. I will love what ever I get.

Anyway, I'm in. As I've said to anyone who will listen, (I feel like a broken record) I'm doing dolls this year. I love all the dolls everyone has sent. But I'm going for numbers, so I'll take all the broken down dolls you've got. I'm always into vintage Halloween, and really, pretty well anything. If you find that odd thing at a thrift store, I love it. As for what I don't do, anything with satan. I'm in the bible belt and the devil doesn't go over big down here.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Just posting something so I'm notified of this thread


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My list in the sign up thread has a tiny bit more description of likes for my graveyard set up than is in the list above. (I am guessing it was copied and pasted for this thread right before I edited it, lol.) So, just in case my reaper really needs that info, you can check that list. 

People are already starting to send!!! It will only be a matter of a short time before we get to start seeing pics!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya photo threads are the best


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Here! A photo!!  with all the dairy farms nearby, I can find cow skull free-very cheap... But didn't know how my victim would feel about me sending them a real skull... So I sculpted one, instead. Still working on it..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg if I am your victim I would love that real skull
It would go great with my bear skull that's real and my real wolf skull

Your art skull looks fantastic so far too


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Real skulls are awesome&#55357;&#56835;. Just saying lol, I'm not even in this reaper but I just had to comment


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Omg if I am your victim I would love that real skull
> It would go great with my bear skull that's real and my real wolf skull
> 
> Your art skull looks fantastic so far too


Saki, you will never know how funny it is that you said this...

Dee, I agree! But who really knows what some people are okay with pulling out of a box from a stranger..?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

When I was in town a little over a week ago, DD texted me from home that she'd gone for a walk and found me something:







Gotta love surprises!
(But that said, I don't want anything killed just so I can decorate with its remains!)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ugh-- off my game! double posting.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome!! Loving the colors..! May have to take some inspiration from that!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I was given a cow skull from the high plateau of California. but a few months after it became displayed in my Haunt in Illinois .. something in that room began to.. stink!
A little "Brain Matter"does . Matter. (It had lost all taste.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> When I was in town a little over a week ago, DD texted me from home that she'd gone for a walk and found me something:
> View attachment 237930
> 
> Gotta love surprises!
> (But that said, I don't want anything killed just so I can decorate with its remains!)


very cool skull 
and I so agree I would not want to have anything killed so I could decorate with it either that would be bad karma . 
I actual have respect for the skulls I have may sound crazy to some .


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Awesome!! Loving the colors..! May have to take some inspiration from that!!


It's rustic! It was in the woods, so there was some moss and algae as well as age stains and some mouse nibbles. DD cleaned the dirt off (little sweetheart!) but didn't scrub away the atmospheric part.
No horns on mine, though. Yours looks more southwestern, as well it should!

Just read your comment Gym! Ew! lol! I'm sure this one is old enough to be nature-cleaned long ago. I'm still going to store it outside though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Saki, you will never know how funny it is that you said this...
> 
> Dee, I agree! But who really knows what some people are okay with pulling out of a box from a stranger..?



um ok scratches her head LOL


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I was given a cow skull from the high plateau of California. but a few months after it became displayed in my Haunt in Illinois .. something in that room began to.. stink!
> A little "Brain Matter"does . Matter. (It had lost all taste.)


Oh god, Jim! Why??!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to change the subject,  but, I just wanted to post a teaser picture. LOL


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*Freaky Friday 13th-Luck of the Leprechaun Secret Reaper Pictures &amp; Discussion*

Oooooh!!! I just LOVE that!!

And thanks for changing the subject.. Rotten brains isn't a good one


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I love it PIB! 
And skulls. I love skulls. Minus the stinky matter of course.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Real animal skulls and stinky brain matter...ew, no. 

Harry Potter Daily Prophet news paper...awesome, yes!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

My mom would love that skull. Most of her house is Decorated with Sourhwest stuff.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have an idea foru victim and will get to work on it this weekend if I don't come up with another plan.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GOTCHA!!!! I zeroed in on a plan!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like most are working on things already and I had a calm night around here with no glitter bombs in the bushes!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Glad a lot of us are good on plans.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to admit... I stalked the bejeepers out of my victim last night.
I wonder if they could feel my breath on their neck?!
I really did start to feel creepy. hahahaha  
I got it! Just the right clue I was looking for!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

LadyGoats said:


> Saki, you will never know how funny it is that you said this...
> 
> Dee, I agree! But who really knows what some people are okay with pulling out of a box from a stranger..?


Funny story there.

My son's scout master asked me to make him a skull to fool the kids, as they were camping in skull valley. Wanted it realistic so they could 'find' it mostly buried in a cave up there. 

Pic just after the kids dug it up. Even fooled my own son *snicker*. 









Well, he couldn't stay for the whole trip, and the other leaders were so wierded out by it (even knowing it was a fake), they didn't want it in their car and THEY LEFT IT IN THE CAVE!

Would have loved to know what went through the next person's mind heading in there...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

UnOrthoDox... That is hilarious!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda, I thought I felt someone watching me last night...a presence, if you will, just beyond my shoulder. Was it you??


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hilda, I thought I felt someone watching me last night...a presence, if you will, just beyond my shoulder. Was it you??


Maybe. Maybe not. Time will reveal all. Bwhaaahaaaaa


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree, that's hilarious! If only there was a hidden camera for the next visitor!

Ah, those left-behind props...
When I was a little kid, Mattel's Thingmaker was a huge favorite of mine. The Creepy Crawlers were actually very detailed and realistic. My cousin gave me a mold for a giant crab louse. I knew it was a crab louse, because I looked it up in my insect guide, but at 7 or 8 years old I really had no idea what that meant. 
So I made a giant (maybe 2.5-3") blue crab louse, and happened to take it along on a family road trip. We stopped to gas up and use the rest rooms, and I carried the crab with me and accidentally forgot it on the back of the toilet. I was crushed when I realized I'd lost it (too far down the road to go back) and my usually-kind parents seemed to find humor in my loss! (Traitors!) Yep, next lady into the gas station bathroom was going to find a gigantic crab louse on the back of the toilet.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hilda, I thought I felt someone watching me last night...a presence, if you will, just beyond my shoulder. Was it you??


Were you wearing that white cotton thing? Never mind.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> Were you wearing that white cotton thing? Never mind.


Hahahahaha!!!! Omgoodness. No, last night I was wearing green and brown...you must be thinking of another night.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHHH thing makers I loved thing makers... The old ones from the early 70's... more fun that that stupid easy bake oven mom thought I should be playing with.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

My victim doesn't know how lucky they are. I was feeling a little bummed because I've been in the hospital again, and I'm not getting anything done. Except for stalking and ideas. But I should be out before deadline. I've got help even if I'm not. (I've got minions too). So yesterday I'm walking around bummed, and low and behold I found the gift shop! Well, not to much the gift shop, as the gift shop storeroom. Well, not so much the gift shop storeroom. They have it coded so everybody doesn't go in there. They call it "Hazardous Waste". Man, you could fill a haunt with what you find in there. But I have to pick just one thing. There are tons of gauze filled with blood and puss. Guts and brain matter. I even found a finger tip and a pair of eyes. Well not a pair, really. One is blue, and one is brown, with a lot of jaundice in the white part. But I think they'll work as a pair. But that's all little stuff. I want something big. Maybe a severed leg or head will show up before I'm out of here. Anyone out there have a shopping list you want me to look for something for you?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok now, scareme. You are scaring me. LOL. I hope you can find the real gift shop.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to appreciate my parents letting me choose my own path! No Easy Bake oven for me, so now I love creepy stuff_ and _I love to bake!

I'm home all day with no outside responsibilities, and I have the house to myself-- DD's at classes and DH is away doing some planter updates with a mechanic friend. I expect some lovely uninterrupted sculpting time


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Eeeeeeew, scareme, hahaha! I suppose that would, in fact, be a gift shop to some people on this forum, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I have to appreciate my parents letting me choose my own path! No Easy Bake oven for me, so now I love creepy stuff_ and _I love to bake!
> 
> I'm home all day with no outside responsibilities, and I have the house to myself-- DD's at classes and DH is away doing some planter updates with a mechanic friend. I expect some lovely uninterrupted sculpting time


I played with the Easy Bake Oven AND the Creepy Crawlers, lol. (Though, I much preferred the real oven, and learned to bake at a young age, lol.)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Scareme-- Think of how much it would cost to ship a head...even with brains removed, it's going to be over $13. Better to stick with the eyes...or maybe...you know...something made with plastic or fabric....'k?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG. this is crazy hilarious! I may be afraid to open my box when it comes this time. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I have begun working on my victim's gift...oh boy...I may need to change direction with part of this, lol. I am pretty sure that all anyone has to do is look at it funny and it's going to break...let alone try to ship it!!  Hmmm...think, think, think...

EDIT: I apparently looked at it funny...because, guess what? It broke, lol. Onward to round two...with a slightly doctored way of making this item!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck, witchy kitty


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I have begun working on my victim's gift...oh boy...I may need to change direction with part of this, lol. I am pretty sure that all anyone has to do is look at it funny and it's going to break...let alone try to ship it!!  Hmmm...think, think, think...
> 
> EDIT: I apparently looked at it funny...because, guess what? It broke, lol. Onward to round two...with a slightly doctored way of making this item!! Wish me luck!!


Good luck!! 

P.S. You should probably be nicer to your projects.. I'd break if my creator looked at me funny..!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck, WitchyKitty! 

I was doing layout on my item, and decided to change some of the basic non-sculpt materials (I think it will look cooler). Just by chance, the alternate material is cheaper, allowing me to order an element that I really did want, but previously wrote off because of the price. (Keeping it honest!) As long as they ship quickly, this should work out pretty well! If they don't, I can make do.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...I think round two was a success!! The next steps are going to take some time to do...and I hope it turns out right, or I'll have wasted a lot of time, lol. I am nervous! I think I'll take a break for the night and start fresh on the next steps in the morning. (Daylight would be helpful in this next step...plus, Supernatural comes back on tonight!! Can't miss that! )
I hope this turns out the way I see it in my head!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope this turns out the way I see it in my head!!!


I echo this sentiment.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have to figure something else out,ran to a thrift store, remembering something that I saw there that I might be able to use for a idea I had, but it was too small, back to the drawing board!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Barring something awesome jumping out at me at the most eclectic thrift/consignment shop I've ever seen (only open Wed-Fri), I can finally start working on my plan tomorrow. Just hope victim's gonna like it. Week to make, couple days to paint, day to dry...gotta get hoppin'


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Aww, I can't get the site to allow a picture from mobile. 

I received my "13th participant gift" yesterday. I'm sorry that I didn't get here sooner! It's one of the flat jointed skeletons that I love! Thanks so much!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So glad that it arrived. I have a bunch of them somewhere, but couldn't find them. I was very happy to find one on ebay and he agreed to mail it straight to you. He was facinated by our Secret Reaper idea.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness. This is fantastic UnOrthodOx. Great story....hahaha......




UnOrthodOx said:


> Funny story there.
> 
> My son's scout master asked me to make him a skull to fool the kids, as they were camping in skull valley. Wanted it realistic so they could 'find' it mostly buried in a cave up there.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

You guys are crazy! LOL. I hope you don't mind that I'm following along and enjoying every minute of it. I couldn't commit to this Secret Reaper due to circumstances around here lately. Hopefully, things will calm down enough to where I can join the next one. 

I can't wait for the pictures to start rolling in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

the UPS leprechaun is out for delivery today for one of you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sheesh, Saki! you put me to shame! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> sheesh, Saki! you put me to shame! !


no this one just worked out fast for me .  luck of the Irish


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, victim, this project I am working on for you is really a lot of work, lol...even though it probably won't look like it when you see it. I am a busy little bee today...working, working, working on your gift!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone must be hard at work...all has been pretty quiet on the Reaper threads. 

I think my victim's gift is finished!! I think I like it!!! I think it will break when I ship it!!!! I think I have a lot of glue on my fingers!!!!! (LOL)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

package left on porch


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> package left on porch


It's not me! However...I can't wait to see the pics!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Speaking of pics...everyone should remember to take a pic of your gift you are sending...just in case your victim can't or doesn't post for some reason!! I just took about ten pics of my gift, hahaha!)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> (Speaking of pics...everyone should remember to take a pic of your gift you are sending...just in case your victim can't or doesn't post for some reason!! I just took about ten pics of my gift, hahaha!)


Good thinking!!! 

It has been quiet. I'm finishing up the aftermath of the mold situation while waiting for reaper-stuff to dry. Still have to find a box. Which is usually the hardest part..!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes...a box is the next thing on my list...

Edit: I have found a box. Now, I shall pack it all up and wait. Yep...not pack it up and ship it out, but pack it up and wait. I will make my victim wait, purposely, so that the anticipation of their impending box delivery becomes so great that they may just explode!!! Then, only then, my darling victim, I will ship your precious box to you.

...

...

...then again, I may get excited and just ship it out tomorrow, hahaha! Only the Leprechaun and the Easter Bunny know for sure...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Spent the late afternoon wrist-deep in joint compound ...but not for my victim. One more round of sanding, a little paint, and I can put my laundry-room closet back in order. Maybe I had time for that because my victim's reap is already ready. Then again...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Package was indeed on the porch, just getting back in. Will get pics tomorrow, too late right now. Talia's gonna have a ball in the morning.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Still have to find a box. Which is usually the hardest part..!


If you can't find one, you can always make one out of some other boxes, some dowels, some glue, some tape...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Project officially begun.

"I hate it when you make those, they stink!"

Just wait till I bake it...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> If you can't find one, you can always make one out of some other boxes, some dowels, some glue, some tape...











A note to my Victim,

If I make a box from dowels, glue, and tape, they're supplies that I scavenged from the box that ooojen sent me. You can thank her


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Spent the late afternoon wrist-deep in joint compound ...but not for my victim. One more round of sanding, a little paint, and I can put my laundry-room closet back in order. Maybe I had time for that because my victim's reap is already ready. Then again...


Sounds like the mischief I'm getting myself into. Except I used more than a little paint...

And it's PINK. 









The lower half of the closet was at concrete subfloor & studs 5 days ago... #DrywallSucks


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yours is much more colorful, and prettier, LadyGoats! Mine is a basic off-white, and all I had to do was one inside end wall where we'd had a support beam put in (for opening up a load-bearing wall.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Package was indeed on the porch, just getting back in. Will get pics tomorrow, too late right now. Talia's gonna have a ball in the morning.


glad you got it hope you all liked everything


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep! That's a pink closet, for sure, LadyGoats, lol. It looks great!

Can't wait to see pics, UnOrthodOx!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy First Day of Spring and a Blessed Ostara, everyone!!!! What's the best way to celebrate the beginning of Spring? My cousin, just now, had her tiny little baby! Yay! No better way than to celebrate with new life! She's a cutie, too! The awesome thing is that yesterday morning, right before I woke up, I was dreaming that the baby came...then lo and behold, that same day, my cousin went to the hospital and, this morning, we have baby! My brain is on a roll lately, lol.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*Freaky Friday 13th-Luck of the Leprechaun Secret Reaper Pictures &amp; Discussion*

What exciting news!! I've been baby-reading recently, too. lol! Had 3 friends due in March and I guessed two of their birthdays correctly. Was off about 6 hours on the last one, though... Mom just couldn't keep her legs closed!!

ETA guess I should include that one that was due in February that came in March... I was 3.5 weeks off on that one...so I'm not saying I "know" these hints... Just got lucky!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Soooo... It's like 60 degrees in the garage and I'll too cold to go out there to work. Definitely not getting much done this morning..!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lol--It's a matter of perspective, I guess. It's just over 60 degrees in our house, and I'm in Capris and a short sleeved T! 

I needed an eighth-inch router bit for my victim's project-in-the-making. First place I stopped had _one_ option, and it was $20!  Though I'd have more use for it in the future, they would just be small, light-stress jobs. Before I'd pay that, I'd go the extra $10 and get myself the Dremel plunge-router! Next I tried Menards, and they had the router bit for $7. That's so much better, really, and yet, it doesn't feel like as much of a win as you might think.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

isn't it funny,ooojen, I was thinking 60 sounded wonderful! !LOL! it's in the 50's here today, might have to go for a walk! !
I believe I came up with a great idea for my dear victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's 46 and mostly cloudy here, at the moment. It's supposed to get to 58 and sunny, but we will see...maybe if the sun tries harder to stay out!

I'm so excited to see the first of the pictures...hopefully today!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went on a thrifting spree yesterday while in the Dallas area for a doc appointment. Good news is the nerves in my hands are okay. They bad news is I still don't know what is going on---severe hypersensitivity and burning and stinging pain since I took the literal nose dive to the concrete last November and landed on my outstretched index fingers and thumbs and broke my nose. At least the nerves are okay and he said just severely strained. They will survive. 

He put me on Lyrica and they were much better last night! See the hand specialist again next week. He sent me to this pain specialist to do the nerve conduction test.

Anyway I took advantage of the day and went thrifting. The back seat looked like I lived in the vehicle when I got home. Got some great things to use in the future. I almost didn't stop at the final Goodwill on my way home. It is actually in the town where my appointment was early yesterday morning and only about two blocks from the doc. I was tired on the way home and had been there last week. The traffic was awful in McKinney and I started to come on home. and then decided that a 30 or so minute break might make the traffic settle down. I walked in and directly in front of the door was the PERFECT thing for my victim. I was so excited. It is really a piece of perfection. 

But, now I feel sort of guilty not making something. I have several ideas I was working on and especially two small things that I could working into a one unit I think. I would still be in the price range and think I can make it work as one. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am fine with homemade or store bought, printer!! Whichever one you send me will be great! 

I have messed up hands and wrists, too. I have for a couple years now. My doc sent me to a specialist to have that shock thing done to test my nerves to see if I had some sort of carpal tunnel or nerve damage. The specialist said there's no nerve damage nor carpal tunnel...but the issues are still there and still quite bad at times. It is every symptom of carpal tunnel or nerve damage, but he said that wasn't it, so who knows. Even my family doc said he thought it was CT. I don't have money to keep going to specialists for a second opinion to figure it out, so I gave up and just can't use my hands and wrists the way I used to anymore.  I used to draw, bake fancy cakes, toss the football around, do yoga...anything like that that puts pressure on my wrists/palms is now painful and makes my hands/wrists shake and go numb/lose strength. I was just told to get a new job, since it was my job that possibly did the damage. They said it could be overuse at work, or just oversensitivity. Yeah, I'll just find a new job at the drop of a hat, lol. I'm still at my job, but had to give up half of my hours of working with the baked goods in back and can mostly only help as counter help/cleaning now. It's not cool.

I hope you can figure out what's wrong with your hands, printer!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Witch kitty have you ever tried leamon grass essential oil on your wrist I to have wrist that freak out carpil tunnel style but I rub the oil on them and it helps them feel better faster


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...no, I haven't. Is it expensive? I wonder where I can buy something like that? Is it in any stores, or do I order it?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> ...I walked in and directly in front of the door was the PERFECT thing for my victim. I was so excited. It is really a piece of perfection.
> But, now I feel sort of guilty not making something.


If you have a piece of perfection for your victim, there's no need to feel guilty because it's not something you made! We're all doing our best to use our talents for our victims. Clever shopping is a talent in itself!

Darn CT (or similar set of symptoms) is a pretty common problem. I generally don't have too bad a time unless I do a lot of wall-painting, nailing, any of that stuff where my wrists are turned and then have pressure on them. Then if I take it easy and sleep a few nights in those clumsy, bulky braces, that usually helps give them time to get better. I'm fortunate it isn't worse. It so sucks when they're tingly, prickly, and weak...not to mention painful. I hope those of you with bad wrist problems can get some relief.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For awhile, there were times when all I would do was reach to pull up on the blankets and that small amount of pressure on my wrists/palms of grabbing and pulling the blankets makes me cry out in pain like someone jammed spikes down through my wrists! Goodness help me if I should not think and try to push myself up with my palms when I'm trying to get up from sitting on the floor...
I have four different wrist braces, prescription and store bought, but they don't help much.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It looks like you can get lemongrass oil for $5-- enough of it to give it a try. I don't know what they want for shipping though.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. The doc yesterday said it might be carpal tunnel and that is what the original one said,, too. I see him on Wednesday. I have RA and fibro on top of all this. I love the Lyrica---just hope my insurance covers it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have RA also Printer, I had carpal tunnel caused from the arthritis.  Treated it with meds and arm braces for a year, finally had surgery on both hands, 25 years ago. it hurt so bad at the time, hubby said I moaned in my sleep all the time, immediately after surgery, even with the incisions, it felt better.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Pics coming, I haven't forgot...

Gift going together quicker than expected. House smells to high heaven, but it's coming together. Might be baking it by tomorrow. Then the fun begins.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What kind of braces do/did you have? The day I fell the ER put me in two arm braces, but they were the sort of cast replacement ones with the metal up the bottom and velcro. They helped with the pain, but the metal rubbed and killed my index finger where it connected to hand. I am liking the Lyrica he gave me. It has really made a mesurable difference in the burning and stinging pain.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if you are asking me or bethene, but I have velcro wrap ones, a spandex glove type slip on one with added attached wrist wrap and also the sturdy formed ones with velcro and the metal bar up the wrist and over the palm, which is the one the doc prescribed for me.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Pics coming, I haven't forgot...
> 
> Gift going together quicker than expected. House smells to high heaven, but it's coming together. Might be baking it by tomorrow. Then the fun begins.


Soooo... I love your work, and would have been thrilled to learn that I'm your victim, but now I think I'd be scared if I heard that... !

Maybe you could consider packing your gift in potpourri


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

UnOrthodOx, did I miss the pictures of your Reap? I think you are talking here about pics of what you are creating?????

We want pics of some kind from someone!!!!

I need to think of a teaser pic, but due to the nature of mine I think it would give away who it is for. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchykitty, I bought a pair of compression gloves with the fingers out---they help some, but my hands swell in them.

I, too, am wondering what UnOrthodOx is up to.....My little female dog loves the Gypsy Witch box from bethene. She keeps sniffing it and I know she is smelling a kitty or a doggie. I think that bethene has kitties. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The slip on glove that I was talking about has the cut out fingers and is also a compression type...I couldn't think of the word, lol. I can handle the tightness decently, but it starts to hurt between each finger where the glove sits. The one with the bar is uncomfortable, too. It's like they all help a tiny bit, but are uncomfortable after awhile.

I'm sure your doggie smells her kitties, lol. 

Pictures!!! We need pictures!!! I can't really show a teaser pic, either, because it would give it away what the gift was, I think...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Pictures!!! We need pictures!!! I can't really show a teaser pic, either, because it would give it away what the gift was, I think...


Same thing here, but maybe someone has something they can share?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

See, I posted my thanks on the wrong thread, and lost it, haha. I'm glad that you saw it, pd!  That skelly goes great with my collection!

I'm off to pretend stalk random people's profiles to throw off the scent.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I had the kind with the metal in the palm and Velcro, wore them for a year. plus anti-inflammation pills, but nothing but the surgery helped. I have limited motion in them, but that could also be RA related. I was 33-34 when I got it, am now 60 (well, in a couple of days) 

I would post a teaser, but not sure what I'm doing for sure, but will post one once I am sure what I'm doing. 

can't wait to see the pictures, unorthodox!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I had the kind with the metal in the palm and Velcro, wore them for a year. plus anti-inflammation pills, but nothing but the surgery helped. I have limited motion in them, but that could also be RA related. I was 33-34 when I got it, am now 60 (well, in a couple of days)
> 
> I would post a teaser, but not sure what I'm doing for sure, but will post one once I am sure what I'm doing.
> 
> can't wait to see the pictures, unorthodox!


At least I'm not the only one that those braces didn't really help. I am going to try the lemongrass oil that Saki brought up...I also use those little Salonpas sticky cooling medicated patches, too, when they are really bad...but even those only help a tiny bit. My doc wanted me to have the surgery, but since the specialist couldn't find a definite cause of my pain, surgery is out. 

Oh, is it almost your birthday, bethene?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The wait for pictures to start popping up is killing me!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Gift going together quicker than expected. House smells to high heaven, but it's coming together. Might be baking it by tomorrow. Then the fun begins.


Oh a stinky gift?!?! I can't wait to see this!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> I'm off to pretend stalk random people's profiles to throw off the scent.


I beat you to it!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Had to rummage around in my storage unit, but I think I have the perfect gift for my victim. Now where did I put it. 
Of course it is somewhere under all the stupid blowmolds.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Had to rummage around in my storage unit, but I think I have the perfect gift for my victim. Now where did I put it.
> Of course it is somewhere under all the stupid blowmolds.
> 
> View attachment 238107


Hahahahaha. Is it a foot? or an arm?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooo, a creature for my Frankenstein's Lab?


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Started working on my victims surprise last night...I've been working on it all day, waiting on everything to dry so I can get it finished! I really hope my victim likes what I'm cooking up!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

UnOrthodOx is baking. Geige is cooking. Suddenly I'm hungry...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, pictures from Saki.Girl's most wonderous reap. 

Timing was pretty excellent too, we just got home from doing more unhappy meetings and paperwork for her mom to find this on the porch. For my wife:















































Which was pretty darn awesome, but the little cheater wasn't done...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am glad you like everything  and that i could put some smiles on all your faces


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome things! UnOrthodOx, I love your bottle with the skull. As I understand that is the Reaper gift. Neat things that she sent to the family, too. Great job, saki. Did you make the bottle?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap !! love the bottle! !!
the seasons paintings are wonderful! 
LOVE the frog. Talia received! !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great gifts for everyone, UnOrthodOx...both for Secret Reaper and PiF gifts! The seasons artwork is lovely, the things for your daughter are super fun (especially the froggie!) and I really, really love the skull bottle you received! Great job, Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Awesome things! UnOrthodOx, I love your bottle with the skull. As I understand that is the Reaper gift. Neat things that she sent to the family, too. Great job, saki. Did you make the bottle?


nope i did not make the bottle that was bought


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I've not seen a skull bottle like that before. Very nice. 

What a coincidence that Saki had PIF's going to the same address.  Did you paint the seasonal art Saki? I love that frog. Looks like Miss Talia does too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How is everyone coming along on their projects for their victims? We have one delivered already. Remember ship deadline is April 1.

I will be shipping soon and it is golden! Bright and shiny and priceless. How is that for a teaser!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I've not seen a skull bottle like that before. Very nice.
> 
> What a coincidence that Saki had PIF's going to the same address.  Did you paint the seasonal art Saki? I love that frog. Looks like Miss Talia does too!


Yes I painted the seasons  
Ya the bottle was very cool almost kept it for my self lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I feel better knowing that I am not the only one not making something for this Reaper. I found a perfect gift to sent.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

My project is finished, now to find a box that it will fit in  I hope my victim likes it!!! I think I'm going to have to make myself one now!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> UnOrthodOx, did I miss the pictures of your Reap? I think you are talking here about pics of what you are creating?????
> 
> We want pics of some kind from someone!!!!
> 
> I need to think of a teaser pic, but due to the nature of mine I think it would give away who it is for. Hmmmmm.....


Hm, teaser pics...that's quite the challenge for this particular item without giving everything away...I'll have to think about it.


Barring a setback, I'm on schedule to be shipping wed-thurs. At the hardest part right now: it's a judgement call, and the wrong choice = start over.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't want to sound all b!%¢hy and negative, _but._..

If there are loads of PIF gifts that come along with a reap, it might be nice to put up the pictures in the PIF thread and not here. There were people who said they got in on this reap specifically because it was a single item, and that appealed to them, whether it was an issue of money, time, confidence or whatever. Sending a whole bunch of stuff, (for the victim or the victim's family) comes from having a wonderful, generous heart, and I'm sure it makes one's victims feel very good. But it might not make other reapers feel so good to see others sending a trove of treasures when they only have one thing to send! Of course a reaper exchange isn't a competition, but it would be very unfortunate to leave any slightly-insecure (especially first-time) reaper feeling blindsided-- like this had unexpectedly become one of those big, multi-gift reaps.
OK, if anyone wants to pelt me with virtual rotten tomatoes now, I'll stand up and take it like a woman.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> I don't want to sound all b!%¢hy and negative, _but._..
> 
> If there are loads of PIF gifts that come along with a reap, it might be nice to put up the pictures in the PIF thread and not here. There were people who said they got in on this reap specifically because it was a single item, and that appealed to them, whether it was an issue of money, time, confidence or whatever. Sending a whole bunch of stuff, (for the victim or the victim's family) comes from having a wonderful, generous heart, and I'm sure it makes one's victims feel very good. But it might not make other reapers feel so good to see others sending a trove of treasures when they only have one thing to send! Of course a reaper exchange isn't a competition, but it would be very unfortunate to leave any slightly-insecure (especially first-time) reaper feeling blindsided-- like this had unexpectedly become one of those big, multi-gift reaps.
> OK, if anyone wants to pelt me with virtual rotten tomatoes now, I'll stand up and take it like a woman.












wish granted.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

I did go back and re-read the rules (in a panic) when I seen the pics...then thankfully Printersdevil said that PIF's were also included in that reap. (Then I went and checked out the PIF thread, very cool!!!) This being my first time involved in a reap I am a bit insecure about this...Thank you Printersdevil for clarifying that reap and thank you ooojen, being new at this I was afraid I was the only one confused!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok to clarify for all especial for the new people who have never done reapers before Since there seems to be some confusion. 
Yes i only sent one item to unorthodox as the the reaper gift 
Yes i sent his wife and his daughter a PIF gift which i wanted to cheer them up just a little since they are having a difficult time .
Yes I sent them all at the same time since i was shipping and thought it would be fun for them to all be able to open it all at once
No you do not have to send PIF gifts with your reaper stuff i was just doing something nice 
Yes this reaper is for one item only 

so please do not stress and go have fun making your item for your victim


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok to clarify for all especial for the new people who have never done reapers before Since there seems to be some confusion.
> Yes this reaper is for one item only
> 
> so please do not stress and go have fun making your item for your victim
> ...


I'm not a new person. Who has never done reapers before.
I felt the same way. 
There is no misunderstanding here. It was a mega-style reap hidden under a technicality.

If you read the first pages of the sign up thread there were others stressing about doing a reaper. 
Perhaps a simple apology for the faux-pas would be sweet instead of telling people not to stress.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I'm not a new person. Who has never done reapers before.
> I felt the same way.
> There is no misunderstanding here. It was a mega-style reap hidden under a technicality.
> 
> ...



No Hilda 
that is where you are wrong all this was was me trying to do something nice for a family having a rough time
Sorry i wanted to try and make them smile 
I am sorry you all seem to have taken it wrong my bad .


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

That's very sweet. 
Perhaps I did take the enlarged red letters telling us not to stress the wrong way. 

We're all good.  

So now everyone knows this is a one gift reap. Cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hilda said:


> That's very sweet.
> Perhaps I did take the enlarged red letters telling us not to stress the wrong way.
> 
> We're all good.
> ...


 sorry red is my favorite color i will change it so no one else dose


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm glad this is settled, we do not need issues with the reaper, and having all of them shut down. I know Saki well, she is such a thoughtful sweet person, who was sincerely trying to do nice by this family, By shipping PIF and reaper together, it caused some confusion that thankfully is resolved.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

geige said:


> My project is finished, now to find a box that it will fit in  I hope my victim likes it!!! I think I'm going to have to make myself one now!


Geige that always happens with me  I'm so glad you decided to do the reaping


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I have been gone all day and not checked in. Sorry for not being here. Saki, PMd me when she was ready to ship. We talked about the one gift and she was shipping in two boxes. One was a PIF and the other the Reaper gift. I am glad that this has been sorted out. Like bethene said, we don't want the SR to go away. Everyone has their own way of doing things. Saki is very generous and sends out lots of PIFs and in the regular Reapers is like some others on here--very generous with gifts. She was not sending UnOrthodOx more than one, just sending something special to his wife and daughter. At that time she thought his daughter was having a witchy birthday party and had me check with him. He said it was off due to his wife's mother being so ill. So, she asked about sending something special to both of them since this is so hard on the family. What a great gesture from a stranger.

Folks, lets move on and have fun. When I set this up I was specifically thinking of all those who have been very hesitant to join due to the huge Reaps. It is true that some are more crafty and thrifty and buy things and save until needed. Then the Reaps get big. I know that the past few years I didn't do the Reaps for a long time because of medical and especially financial issues as I was not working and didn't have the funds. Then I was very frugal in what I sent and in the postage for quite awhile. I know how hard it is when you keep feeling is it enough. 

This kind of thing is what I was hoping to avoid with one item and a price guideline on item and shipping. This is such a fun way to share our Halloween love and talents. Please, lets move on and have fun.

Saki was trying to do right by sending in multiple boxes. Someone had even made a comment earlier about mailing separately in this case. She did that.

I apologize for complicating this to the point that we had discord. Maybe be should all learn from this and continue to have fun and share the spirit of Halloween.


To the newbies, please don't let this keep you away in the future. Even on the bigger SR, as long as you send the amount required you are okay. Handmade, bought, or repurposed are great. One item that fits the above or more, it is your call. Some send only what is required which is right and others send more, which is their choice. We draw names at random so it is left to chance who get whom. Sometimes we draw names from closer geographic areas to help someone who is worried about cost. In this one I had several worried about themes way out of their realm and comfort so I drew the names from ones that were similiar in that area. 

Now off to get my item ready to mail. After I found a perfect thing last week while thrifting, I considered combining with what I had already ordered that was to go in a sort of a kit or a one scene set up. I could have easily combined it and still been in the same area and been within the price range. But, I realized that some would construe it as more than one item. Even though to me it could be one. I will go ahead and send this on and PIF it later.

Happy shopping and crafting and repurposing. Deadline is April 1.

So happy to have all the seasoned Reapers and the new ones join us in this!!!!!

Here is the 
discussion on the other thread as saki was getting ready to send

By the way UnOrthodOx, love the magic Genie that you posted. It was great and hilarilous. We need to rub that magic lamp! This group is the GREATEST!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I loved Genie, too, lol. I was scrolling down and all of the sudden the big blue guy is on my screen. I'm laughing and just like...what?? Why is Genie on my HF screen?? Hahaha! It took me a few seconds to notice the little caption of "wish granted" underneath and then I understood, lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well said printer! !

I actually am sort of stumped, the thing I had planned fell through. so, have another idea i am figuring out.....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are really so much like a family! We LOVE each other, we bicker, we move one and we are so giving!

Witchy Kitty, I was the same way with the Genie. I thought what the heck. Loved it!!! Laughter is the best medicine.


Hey guys for those that don't follow the Gathering of Witches thread, I found a great sale on many items last night  here. They have a classic witch costume for $15 and many other good buys.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I sort of hate to post a teaser in case this doesn't work out and I have to use plan B. So far, my victim's craft is looking like this:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Teasers afoot. Yea!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I will love whatever it is, ooojen! I can't wait to receive it! Heck, I can't wait to receive all the things everyone is sending...because, as of right now, until I know who my reaper is, they are all potentially coming to me!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer this website is awesome! I've never heard of this company but will definitely be a repeat customer here. I placed an order already. The prices are fantastic! Thanks for sharing 

=printersdevil;1739336]We are really so much like a family! We LOVE each other, we bicker, we move one and we are so giving!

Witchy Kitty, I was the same way with the Genie. I thought what the heck. Loved it!!! Laughter is the best medicine.


Hey guys for those that don't follow the Gathering of Witches thread, I found a great sale on many items last night  here. They have a classic witch costume for $15 and many other good buys.[/QUOTE]


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry guys. I knew I should have posted to the PIF thread, but wasn't subscribed over there and had minimal time when I was posting. 


Onto the good news, mostly done with the stinky part and now on to the messy part. One bit more stinky come Tuesday, then messy later that night, then fun on Wed. 

Oh, teaser.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thought I was going to package my victim's Reap up to mail, but realized I don't have any bubble wrap!!!! Grrrrr....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Do I see fiberglass-infused fabric? Maybe, maybe not. Either way, this could be immensely cool!

I've got your bubble wrap, Printersdevil-- a giant bag of bits and pieces for re-use!
As booswife said, great link! They even have craft supplies!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I really need to get my victim's gift shipped and far, far away from me...having it just sitting there, finished, is making me get to that point where I keep thinking about it and worrying if it's something my victim will like, worrying if I should have done things differently, wondering if it's good enough, trying to keep myself from poking at it and wanting to tweak things...just worrying about it in every sense. I think if I hold onto it any longer, I'll freak out and want to make or buy something else...or I'll try to mess with it and ruin it...and right now, I seriously don't have any more money to spend. 

(Mind you, my victim, just because I am stressing over your gift doesn't mean it's crappy, lol, I actually really like it...I am just a bit crazy and a tad OCD and a major perfectionist and an insane worrier...I stress about everything!)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Go ahead and send it then, Witchykitty! We're anxious to see what you've done! We know you have madly-cute sculpting skills!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, learned something myself working on this. 

Good news: no more stinky needed. 

Bad news, gotta go buy more messy, thought I had it on hand.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

WitchyKitty I'm right there with you...I walk past and worry if my victim will like it, see a spot I might need to touch up the paint on, fear if I try and touch it up I'll mess it up...whew!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You guys are well ahead of me. I have another couple days before I get to the point of second-guessing myself and touching up things that would be better left alone. 



UnOrthodOx said:


> ...Bad news, gotta go buy more messy, thought I had it on hand.


Everything I pick up has messy potential. I can make a mess with a pencil; it's flat out amazing what I can do to my hands with a little bit of wood stain.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> Everything I pick up has messy potential. I can make a mess with a pencil; it's flat out amazing what I can do to my hands with a little bit of wood stain.


Too true. I got a whole other set of messy in the mail for this...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm right there with ya, Jen. Made it a point to clean my garage this afternoon, and it's back to this. 









All because I had to rip a few inches of ply... 

The more time I take from my reaper gift to put the mold-related issue back together, the more I second-guess my direction, too. Guess that's saying I should work on Halloween stuff and not closet built-ins! Ha!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel pretty good about my gift. Won't be mailing for a few more days though.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

LadyGoats said:


> I'm right there with ya, Jen. Made it a point to clean my garage this afternoon, and it's back to this.
> 
> View attachment 238239
> 
> ...


That's still clean compared to my garage right now.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, that garage looks pretty good to me! It's about like my living room at the moment. (The garage is too cold to work in.)
The in-progress closet build looks great, by the way!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I was going to go send out my victim's box this morning...but first, I woke up to icy rain and sleet, then...then...oh, goodness...I can't even say the word. I am so depressed. I though we were done with this!! The horror!!!! The complete horror!!!!! I look out the windows and see...this:









Whenever it stops, which will hopefully be very soon, and the roads aren't icy, I will get your gift on it's way to you, my darling victim! In the meantime, I will sit here and will the sun to come out and melt all of this so we can have our decent weather back...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wish you could box up the weather and send it our way, we're heading for a horrendous drought this summer.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, WitchyKitty, I can't believe that weather this late. I have a friend on the way to somewhere in Illinois. Her aunt died and Carol is driving her mother to the service. My sister lives next door to her mother and they have gotten very close since both are widows. I reassured my sister yesterday that the weather was okay up that way. Gee, I never thought about snow in late March. Take care and stay warm.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, we got almost 8" of fresh snow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks printer. The snow finally stopped...but all is white. Thankfully, it's not a ton of snow like before, so hopefully it will melt soon. I am just worried about my plants and flowers that already started coming up. If I had realized it was going to be more than just some wet snow showers overnight, I would have covered them a bit. Too late now.  The roads are fine now, so your friend should be fine traveling here, as long as they aren't traveling overnight, when the temps could drop a bit and things could freeze. Tomorrow, the temps go back up to the 40's and it's supposed to rain most of the day. We are basically going to be all cold, wet and flooded, I would think. A big ol' slushy mess! Gotta love Illinois weather...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Yeah, we got almost 8" of fresh snow.


Well, I suppose I'm glad we didn't get as much as you...the temps here are borderline, so our remaining precipitation will turn to very cold rain, rather than more snow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Something may or may not be on it's way to a certain victim!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Wish you could box up the weather and send it our way, we're heading for a horrendous drought this summer.


I can start scooping the snow and slush into large jars...I don't think a box would work very well...

Ug, seriously, though, drought is no fun, either!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, I HATE this part...

I've spent DAYS slaving away on this and I don't know if it's going to work or not for another hour or two.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

loving the skulls


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hrm, gotta tweak that final step... 

That's ok, the last item needed won't arrive till Thursday, so I have time.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Oh, I HATE this part...
> 
> I've spent DAYS slaving away on this and I don't know if it's going to work or not for another hour or two.


Worst. Part. Ever. Fingers crossed for ya!!!!

On another note, I'm almost finished with my non-reaper project, so I can work on reaper stuff tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Now I gotta wait for stuff.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have nearly torn the house apart looking for my fencing wire. I have not one but _two_ spools of it _somewhere_. They're not gigantic spools, but they're 4-5", so they shouldn't be this difficult to find! The problem is that I went most of my life without having such wire, so it didn't have its own place and got stashed somewhere not intuitive for me. I know exactly where it was _before_ I saw fit to put it away, not all that long ago. I know where my jewelery wire is, where my floral wire is, but... Dang! The only sure way to find it quickly is to buy another spool.
DH brought in a huge spool of his fencing wire for me, which was sweet, but it's too heavy gauge for my purpose.

On the plus side-- I found a pair of DH's old boots worn-out that he saved and I can scrounge some leather off the tongues (with his OK). Sometimes his hoarder leanings pay off! 
Except for missing-wire frustrations, this is fun! I'm pretty sure my victim doesn't already have one of what I'm making!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been away on a state wide and almost length of the state this past weekend trying to play catch up now. OHHHH please send the snow this way. Met with a number of friends in the eastern part of the state and everyone seemed to have come over a different mountain pass... this time of year there is normally tons of snow in them this year NOTHING. Stopped in a number of state parks too, a few are what get to be called sno-parks from Nov to May, they are parks with groomed winter sports trails - cross country skiing, dog sledding, snow shoeing. NOT an inch of snow. Spoke with the camp host at one and the concern is over forest fires this summer said they are already declaring a state of emergency ...we had a several nasty BAD fires last year this year with no snow will make it worse. 

As for LATE snow ahh humm BLIZZARDS lived in Chicago till my college years I recall while in high school... the April Fools Day Blizzard. Of course it snowed all day and instead of letting us out early they kept us thinking it won't be that bad, took me over 5 hours to go the less then 5 miles home I was lucky took a LOT of friends who lived even further out nearly 8 hours and that was only cause they got off the bus and hoofed it. 

Got to love electric fencing wire... so multi purpose keep a roll in the shop next to the bag of old baling twine another thing one can't love without. Now it's the roll upon roll of duct tape I can never find, Frog is always leaving them where they DON'T belong like where he last used it. 

And lastly YIKS I thought I finished my reaper project while on my 1,000 mile plus road trip but now reading about leather, wire and items needing yet to arrive I have to wonder if my first attempt at reaping is enough... While I didn't use leather there was thready, ropey stuff involved I suppose my needle could stand in for wire but alas the only thing I still waiting on is a box to send my reaper gift in. Hey a question since this is a secret reaper gift how does one go about the return address part of the shipping??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Been away on a state wide and almost length of the state this past weekend trying to play catch up now. OHHHH please send the snow this way. Met with a number of friends in the eastern part of the state and everyone seemed to have come over a different mountain pass... this time of year there is normally tons of snow in them this year NOTHING. Stopped in a number of state parks too, a few are what get to be called sno-parks from Nov to May, they are parks with groomed winter sports trails - cross country skiing, dog sledding, snow shoeing. NOT an inch of snow. Spoke with the camp host at one and the concern is over forest fires this summer said they are already declaring a state of emergency ...we had a several nasty BAD fires last year this year with no snow will make it worse.
> 
> As for LATE snow ahh humm BLIZZARDS lived in Chicago till my college years I recall while in high school... the April Fools Day Blizzard. Of course it snowed all day and instead of letting us out early they kept us thinking it won't be that bad, took me over 5 hours to go the less then 5 miles home I was lucky took a LOT of friends who lived even further out nearly 8 hours and that was only cause they got off the bus and hoofed it.
> 
> ...


You can have all my snow...come and pick it up, lol.
I am sure your gift will be perfect...I didn't use leather, either, lol.
It's only secret until your victim gets their box. Just write your real name and address as your return address, like shipping anything else. It's good to have the correct return address and info, should something happen during shipping of your box and it needs to be returned to you. No one will know who you are, for sure, by your real name and address, anyway, unless they know you personally or have gotten a gift from you before. Many of us temporarily remove or change our location in our profile during secret reaper, that way the address on the box or teasers doesn't give it away. 
Now, as for your screen name, it is up to you whether you say who you are on a note inside the box, or not. Most of us do like to know who our reaper is so we can thank them correctly and give credit where its due for the wonderful gifts you sent, so you can either say who you are in a note...which most of us do, make up some game, riddle or hide your name somewhere in the box or on the gift for your victim to have to figure out who you are, which some have done...or just let them know via this thread when they post their pictures of your gift you sent that it was for you. Really, it's just up to you (and possibly your postal service) as to what you put on the return address. 

Note: when doing larger secret reapers, where people sometimes like to send teaser letters or gifts ahead of the main box, people have been known to make up a fake address for the return address and just write secret reaper in the name spot...since they are just small little things, its not as big a deal to have a fake name to throw off your victim before the main box arrives. Although, some people's post offices will not let them use a fake name, regardless.
There have even been some super sneaky reapers who have sent their gifts from some other states, either by traveling, having a friend or family member send it for them, ect...that way the return address is totally not the right one for the reaper, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, guess I better start writing instructions while I wait for that final piece to come in...

Almost wish I could be there for the unboxing to see the initial WTF reaction. Almost certain no reaper has sent anything like this, and it's not immediately obvious what it is once I put it all together. Victim, should you choose to make the effort to attempt to get the most from this gift, know I am always available to answer questions...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, guess I better start writing instructions while I wait for that final piece to come in...
> 
> Almost wish I could be there for the unboxing to see the initial WTF reaction. Almost certain no reaper has sent anything like this, and it's not immediately obvious what it is once I put it all together. Victim, should you choose to make the effort to attempt to get the most from this gift, know I am always available to answer questions...


If I'm your victim, I'll record a video of me opening it  but you'd have to use your screen name on the return address. Otherwise I won't know to.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*sniff* in my haste to catch up on my project, I knocked this off the table


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Glue?? Lots of strong glue?? It looks fixable...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Aw-- darn! It was looking so good, too! Is the material you used something that can be decently glued? I hope so!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Same thought at the same time!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

It's totally fixable, just screws with the schedule I'd set. Now I get to wait for glue to dry instead of the first layer of paint. Not horrible, just frustrating... and I wanted to vent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> It's totally fixable, just screws with the schedule I'd set. Now I get to wait for glue to dry instead of the first layer of paint. Not horrible, just frustrating... and I wanted to vent.


Oh, venting is completely understandable...even if it is fixable. You should see/hear me when I mess up something or break something......I have a bit of a temper...lol!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, I totally pouted in a manner that would put my 5-year-old to shame... Glad I'm not the only one that gets devastated over something easily fixable. Lol!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Unorthdox, be sure to put your screen name on the box so I will know to be careful of my gift after all your hard work. That is if it is not stinky enough for me to recognize.

Lady Goats, I will be sure to be careful with that item when you get it fixed.

Or is it WitchyKitty who has already mailed me something????

Whoever it is, I will love what I get. I can't wait.

I am going to be mailing my vic their box later this week.

Daughter is having wisdom teeth out on Friday,so better get it done before then.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

OK. Here is a teaser. I cannot post a photo without giving it away. So this is a written teaser. Two words... Zoot Suit


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> OK. Here is a teaser. I cannot post a photo without giving it away. So this is a written teaser. Two words... Zoot Suit


Hmmm...I may have an idea...or, I could be completely wrong. I am usually completely wrong, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

"Zoot Suit" Hmm... I can only think of one connection to anyone's list. It involves a pun, and it's a bit tenuous. I'm pretty sure that's _not_ it!
It will be fun to find out what it _is_!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hilda, I am always looking for clothes for my skellies. Is that it?!? 

Oh, and LadyGoats, Whenever I break something I am making, I just say, "Oh well, it is for Halloween. It looks better that way."


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hilda said:


> OK. Here is a teaser. I cannot post a photo without giving it away. So this is a written teaser. Two words... Zoot Suit


Ri-uuuuht - RIOT!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Ri-uuuuht - RIOT!


Soooo...I am not the only one who has been singing since I read Hilda's post? LOL!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Definitely NOT the only one! 
"Who's your daddy? Yes I am..."

Well, not _ME_...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Zoot suit riot...RIOT! Throw back a bottle of beer...zoot suit riot...RIOT! Pull a comb through your coal black hair!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> You can have all my snow...come and pick it up, lol.
> I am sure your gift will be perfect...I didn't use leather, either, lol.
> It's only secret until your victim gets their box. Just write your real name and address as your return address, like shipping anything else. It's good to have the correct return address and info, should something happen during shipping of your box and it needs to be returned to you. No one will know who you are, for sure, by your real name and address, anyway, unless they know you personally or have gotten a gift from you before. Many of us temporarily remove or change our location in our profile during secret reaper, that way the address on the box or teasers doesn't give it away.
> Now, as for your screen name, it is up to you whether you say who you are on a note inside the box, or not. Most of us do like to know who our reaper is so we can thank them correctly and give credit where its due for the wonderful gifts you sent, so you can either say who you are in a note...which most of us do, make up some game, riddle or hide your name somewhere in the box or on the gift for your victim to have to figure out who you are, which some have done...or just let them know via this thread when they post their pictures of your gift you sent that it was for you. Really, it's just up to you (and possibly your postal service) as to what you put on the return address.
> ...


And some reapers have used maiden names and relatives addresses when they victims want to send them something in the reap haven't they WitchyKitty? LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hilda said:


> OK. Here is a teaser. I cannot post a photo without giving it away. So this is a written teaser. Two words... Zoot Suit


Oooo, I have a thought. I can't wait to see what your victim gets so I know if my thought is right.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> And some reapers have used maiden names and relatives addresses when they victims want to send them something in the reap haven't they WitchyKitty? LOL


Hahahaha!! You gave me no choice! I had to deceive you!!    Hahaha!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Zoot suit! Hmmmm what in the heck could that be? I'm stumped


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have mailed things for my mom from here and I live in another state. She says it is all about throwing off the victim. 

You are all so funny. I am sorry that I have not been on her much. I stay pretty busy working full time, three teens and an almost nine year old. I do jump in and out to check on things. I have to finish up tonight so mine can dry and get in the mail by the end of the week. I am usually mailing right at deadline and I want to be ahead of that this time. Plus my daughter is having her wisdom teeth removed on Friday, if the insurance gets the approval to the dentist and oral surgeon today. They had a cancellation and we are trying to get this done. She has prom in a few weeks and wants this behind her.

Some of those photos and teasers are very interesting. Zoot suits? That is something to wonder about. And the stinky thing being made. Plus the images that make one wonder what is being made. Can't really thing of a teaser photo I can use to not give mine away.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oooo, the anticipation is growing. I can't wait to see what people receive, and what people make, buy, etc. Only a week left at work. That's getting exciting. I can't wait to be done there and move on to a new adventure.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Soooo... Just to make sure, cutting my daughter's hair to use on this is.... Weird, right? I mean, she needs a hair cut, and I need hair.. (We don't do dolls in this house, apparently...!).


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That's a little creepy. But, good!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I know, I'm torn! I can buy some, but I'm just at budget... Don't wanna spend any more money and don't have anything here I can use..


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Today's teaser... Little Witch Hat.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Today's teaser... Little Witch Hat.


How does that song go?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> How does that song go?


Hahahaha!! That's too awesome.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Beach Boys, right?
"It's my little witch hat..
You don't know what I got!"

(and we don't!)

I broke something on my victim's gift. I was a little worried about it, but fortunately it broke just about the way I wanted it to.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> How does that song go?


Uhhh... You know... (singing) I'm a little witch hat. Short and stout. Here is my brim and here is my.... top (voice trailing off) Uhhhh.... (inaudible) lala la la la. (humming)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Killing me softly with your song....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Killing me softly with your song....


I got one PD. Sing it with me!! 

"Albus sent ya Hallelujah! Cuz Dark Lord funk gonna give it to ya! It's Saturday night and we're taking Hogwarts!!" hahahahahaha


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have too many ideas.  I know, I am not alone in this problem! I keep thinking that if I'd gotten this person for a regular reap, I could fill that box easily!  Narrowing it down...not so easy...but do-able. I just have to make up my mind, is all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Remember, everyone, it's almost the shipping deadline!! It's April 1st, isn't it?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I sent my gift out days ago...yet it just left today...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I have too many ideas.  I know, I am not alone in this problem! I keep thinking that if I'd gotten this person for a regular reap, I could fill that box easily!  Narrowing it down...not so easy...but do-able. I just have to make up my mind, is all.


Yeah, I had, at least, three different ideas that I really wanted to do for my Victim...but had to choose one. I am still nervous that I chose wrong, lol.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

HUMM a hint to give a hint to give... Well it's not burgundy or champagne some might call it sangria in fact they did call it sangria on the label.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I had, at least, three different ideas that I really wanted to do for my Victim...but had to choose one. I am still nervous that I chose wrong, lol.


The shipping $ restriction tripped me up the most. Once my initial gut instinct was blown out of the water by shipping charges, and wanting to stay at least reasonably close to the theme, I was scrambling.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I have a pretty good idea for my victim-- that part wasn't too difficult. It's just a matter of getting it done so that it looks at least a little bit like my mental image of it--that's the challenge. 
I need to find where in the heck I put my fencing wire. I was going to go buy some more today, but there was more snow this morning, and after it melted (off the road-- we still have almost a foot in the yard  ) I just didn't feel like going into town. I was just lazy and tired for no real reason. I think the return of winter sucked some of my energy away.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I think I have a pretty good idea for my victim-- that part wasn't too difficult. It's just a matter of getting it done so that it looks at least a little bit like my mental image of it--that's the challenge.
> I need to find where in the heck I put my fencing wire. I was going to go buy some more today, but there was more snow this morning, and after it melted I just didn't feel like going into town. I was just lazy and tired for no real reason. I think the return of winter sucked some of my energy away.


Ug...same here. We had a week of unusually warn, nice weather...then the temps just dropped to colder than normal, it became super gloomy and we get nothing but snow and icy rain. It really does just destroy your mood and energy. Lol, I'm glad I got my gift done already, or I might have just sat here and stared at it, rather than working on it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hilda, I dreamed of that dang song last night! I couldn't get it out of my head!!!

Shipping deadline is less than a week away. Ship by April 1!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, okay. People want teaser pictures, sooooooo I guess I will give in and post some pics! I originally didn't want to post pics of what I put in my victim's box, because I feared it would be a dead giveaway...but I will post them anyway, I suppose. Here are some teaser pics of what is inside of my victim's box...I hope y'all don't guess what it is!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, is that a HP penseive with all the thoughts caught in the bubbles???????

I want it!!!!!!!

I really do want one, trying to figure out how to do it. I would use on of those stand type misting bowls if I could find one. They used to be everywhere, but I can't find one anywhere!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL Nerd alert just went off. I knew what an HP pensieve was without googling. 
Sad fact. I need to get out of the house more.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess I am a nerd, too, then, lol. Well, more like a "geek". I'm not really nerdy, but can be quite geeky, lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, Hilda and WitchKitty, since you know what they are, help me decide what to use for a real Wizard/people size one. Also open to ideas for my Wizard shelves. Add any thoughts to the Conjurers Consortium thread. Got some great ideas from our Reaper group today to add the art of alchemy too.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Okay, Hilda and WitchKitty, since you know what they are, help me decide what to use for a real Wizard/people size one. Also open to ideas for my Wizard shelves. Add any thoughts to the Conjurers Consortium thread. Got some great ideas from our Reaper group today to add the art of alchemy too.


hahaha As you typed this... I was posting in your thread!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...I would probably use the top part of a stone, stone look or some type of metal, like brass, bird bath. You could leave it on it's original tall base, or just use the bowl part and put it on your own low stand on a table top or column. Then, fill it with water.

EDIT: Just saw that you wanted us to post ideas over in the CC thread, so I did, lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sorta stumped still, I have four possible ideas , times a ticking. Not sure why but this is a harder victim for me. but maybe because of the one item thing, hummmm,,,,, think think think.......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> ,,,,, think think think.......


This is what I hear and see in my head when people say that, lol:


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im sort of surprised We haven't seen more pics/ Reapings. I guess most folks are waiting around til deadline time. I know I am.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Teaser: Thar's gold in them thar hills!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

8:49 am	At local FedEx facility OGDEN, UT
8:44 am	At local FedEx facility OGDEN, UT
Package not due for delivery
7:34 am	At local FedEx facility OGDEN, UT
Package not due for delivery
7:34 am	At local FedEx facility OGDEN, UT
7:29 am	At local FedEx facility

WTF Fedex!!! I'm WAITING on that thing, and it's been at your facility all day, but you didn't load it for delivery because the due date is TOMORROW? 

gah!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Soooo... Just to make sure, cutting my daughter's hair to use on this is.... Weird, right? I mean, she needs a hair cut, and I need hair.. (We don't do dolls in this house, apparently...!).


Ha, ha. I know for one of the things I was considering I would have needed some hair. Don't have a daughter, but never considered giving myself a trim even though I could use one. Did consider what kind of response I would get if I asked for some of the hair from the floor sweepings at the beauty salon.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Candy Creature said:


> Ha, ha. I know for one of the things I was considering I would have needed some hair. Don't have a daughter, but never considered giving myself a trim even though I could use one. Did consider what kind of response I would get if I asked for some of the hair from the floor sweepings at the beauty salon.


Eh, they're used to it. 



at least my cousins are...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, cosmetologists are far more accommodating than doctors. Ask for an extra apendix or tonsil and they look at you like you're some kind of freak.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> Yeah, cosmetologists are far more accommodating than doctors. Ask for an extra apendix or tonsil and they look at you like you're some kind of freak.


Some Dentists are happy to give you teeth though, so at least there's that...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Eeeek!  My victim's gift is out for delivery!!! It wasn't supposed to be delivered until Saturday! I am sooooo nervous about if my victim will like it...and if it made it in one piece!!!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Some Dentists are happy to give you teeth though, so at least there's that...


That's where you got the Witch's tooth, ooojen! I KNEW it was real!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Eeeek!  My victim's gift is out for delivery!!! It wasn't supposed to be delivered until Saturday! I am sooooo nervous about if my victim will like it...and if it made it in one piece!!!!!!


Lol, yours is being delivered days early, and unorthodox had to wait because it wasn't scheduled for delivery.. What's wrong with these shipping companies!!?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm gonna go hide in my daughter's new, beautiful closet and pout. Project isn't coming along as I'd hoped it would and I may have to scrap part of it so I can buy additional supplies. Grrrrr.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If this gift shows up at my victims door broken, I will crumble into a million pieces...

Yeah, I have given up on shipping delivery dates, lol. They are never correct anymore.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Lots of action going on here today. Huh? Hair, teeth, mountains of gold, closets, early reaps. Very interesting!

OK. So another teaser... Something old that is something new. And this  is a clue too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoever is WitchyKitty's victim-- if your reap comes broken, get out the glue before you post! We can't have her crumbling to pieces!
I bet whatever it is will be wonderful-- and fingers crossed it will be all in one piece!

LadyGoats-- I intended to post this earlier to ease your mind. So now you know that these are either molded plastic, OR I managed to steal the teeth of a set of identical triplets. (They look too healthy for a dentist to have needed to pull them all, so you'll have to invent your own explanation. Maybe this won't set your mind at ease after all-- lol!)








Sheesh-- I resized the picture to less than half...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm, Hilda...a witch-hatted, zoot-suit clad bride?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> Hmmm, Hilda...a witch-hatted, zoot-suit clad bride?


Yeah, I was waiting for the borrowed and blue as well...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> Whoever is WitchyKitty's victim-- if your reap comes broken, get out the glue before you post! We can't have her crumbling to pieces!
> I bet whatever it is will be wonderful-- and fingers crossed it will be all in one piece!
> 
> LadyGoats-- I intended to post this earlier to ease your mind. So now you know that these are either molded plastic, OR I managed to steal the teeth of a set of identical triplets. (They look too healthy for a dentist to have needed to pull them all, so you'll have to invent your own explanation. Maybe this won't set your mind at ease after all-- lol!)
> ...


Ooo, that's a NICE set. My dentist just keeps pushing the sample packs on me, they only have one row...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It was delivered!!! Someone, check your front door!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

(runs to front door)
(THROWS it open)
(shuts it slowly)
(falls on floor and sobs)

'twas not me.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it a teaser...or a teaser about being a teaser?

Honestly, I don't know yet! 

Mostly because I need to find a power cord to make sure that this works, and then see if my idea works out. However, I will still need something to make to put it in, because this and the accompanying sound byte wouldn't be enough. I also have to find the speaker that I bought on clearance awhile back!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ Huh? Whaaaaatttt is this mysterious object?!?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's electrical, and reasonably priced...I think.

I just got back home from taking DD out for Chinese food and picking up more of the sort of wire I already have but couldn't find. (It should show up promptly, now.) It seems my husband picked up the mail, but he apparently took it with him somewhere, because it doesn't appear to be in the house. My agony is prolonged!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...I wonder if my victim has discovered their delivery, yet??


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if my victim has discovered their delivery, yet??


That implies it's not mine. *sigh*


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

They're almost alien now, aren't they?!

When I first read my victim's list, I had the perfect idea, but didn't think that I could pull it off. I'm still not sure that I can, but I hope to. I do have a back up plan for something different if this doesn't work.

I just hope that they don't already have the end result of this.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure _*I*_ don't have one!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

oh victim....


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooooooooo. I am intrigued by, and also baffled by all the teasers. Should be great fun when all is revealed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh victim...why do you torture me so??? Lol, the wait for my victim's post of if they like their gift or not is always the worst agony!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

No package for us...who could the lucky victim be?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It's not me either. ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well...it's somebody...but who???


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Eeeek!  My victim's gift is out for delivery!!! It wasn't supposed to be delivered until Saturday! I am sooooo nervous about if my victim will like it...and if it made it in one piece!!!!!!


Be nervous no more! It arrived today in one piece and I LOVE IT! I came home tonight and discovered my surprise from WitchyKitty who has made me the most amazing minature scene in a lantern. I have brought it with me to the gas station so that I could take pictures of it in better llight than is in my house.

WitchyKitty made all of the minatures inside the lantern. They are so detailed that I suspect that WitchyKitty must be a microsurgeon in her day job to be able to creature such objects. I can only imagine the steady hands, patience, and magnifying glass that it must have taken to make the spooky graveyard scene. 

Hopefully I will have pictures posted in the next half hour.

Many thanks to Witchy Kitty for the wonderful reap.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally found a box that mine will fit in...as I started to pack it I realized the spray foam expanded more after I painted it :/ So it is now drying, again!  I was hoping to have it mailed before now but starting a new job has hindered that, it will be shipped out Saturday morning!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Be nervous no more! It arrived today in one piece and I LOVE IT! I came home tonight and discovered my surprise from WitchyKitty who has made me the most amazing minature scene in a lantern. I have brought it with me to the gas station so that I could take pictures of it in better llight than is in my house.
> 
> WitchyKitty made all of the minatures inside the lantern. They are so detailed that I suspect that WitchyKitty must be a microsurgeon in her day job to be able to creature such objects. I can only imagine the steady hands, patience, and magnifying glass that it must have taken to make the spooky graveyard scene.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!! You are going to the gas station?? That's awesome. 

I am SO glad nothing broke!! I was envisioning little pieces loose and bouncing around in the lantern!! 

Microsurgeon, lol, that cracked me up! Not quite...but I did use a small set of needle nose pliers, toothpicks and got tons of paint on my fingers, lol. 

Best of luck trying to get pics...I found it was difficult! I was kicking myself because I normally take pics before I put things behind glass...but I forgot, so i had to try to get pics for myself through the glass. Arg. Hopefully you can get some decent ones, lol.

So glad you liked it!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are most welcome, darlin'!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh victim...why do you torture me so??? Lol, the wait for my victim's post of if they like their gift or not is always the worst agony!!


Sorry, I did not mean to torture you. As usual, I did not get home until late. Then once I saw & opened my reap, I rushed back out to the gas station to share. Unfortunately, I got a phone call once there that took about 25 minutes, and managed to erase the contents of my first try at posting since I apparently can't multi-task tonight. I had been at the gas station before I got home, and when I got back my computer was still logged on, so that is how fast I tried to let you know how wonderful my new lantern is. 

I am trying to take pictures now, but since you have already taken some, please feel free to post them since I have a feeling yours will be better than mine. The light in here is not as good as I thought it was, and I can't wait until everyone sees your wonderful creation.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to torture you. As usual, I did not get home until late. Then once I saw & opened my reap, I rushed back out to the gas station to share. Unfortunately, I got a phone call once there that took about 25 minutes, and managed to erase the contents of my first try at posting since I apparently can't multi-task tonight. I had been at the gas station before I got home, and when I got back my computer was still logged on, so that is how fast I tried to let you know how wonderful my new lantern is.
> 
> I am trying to take pictures now, but since you have already taken some, please feel free to post them since I have a feeling yours will be better than mine. The light in here is not as good as I thought it was, and I can't wait until everyone sees your wonderful creation.


I'll let you post what you can first, then, if you want, I can post mine after.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, as I said in your note...I know you were asking for a "Candy Creature"...but since several people said they wanted to make you a creature as a PIF, I decided to make you something else you wanted. So...ATTENTION everyone who was interested in making a Candy Creature for Candy Creature: You may now do so if you still want to!! (I hope someone does, lol, or I'd feel bad that I went a different route... )


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'll let you post what you can first, then, if you want, I can post mine after.


Please go ahead if you wish so as keep people in suspense. I took several pictures which are not very good and now I can't figure out how to send them to my online album so that I can download. My phone went through an upgrade last weekend and things don't seem to work the same as they used to. Never had a problem before figuring it out.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG, WitchyKitty, you crack me up!! Your excitement is palatable. Can't wait to see your lantern, Candy Creature!! 

Geige- congrats on the job!! You're still "early" compared to the majority of us!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Please go ahead if you wish so as keep people in suspense. I took several pictures which are not very good and now I can't figure out how to send them to my online album so that I can download. My phone went through an upgrade last weekend and things don't seem to work the same as they used to. Never had a problem before figuring it out.


Lol, alright...if you want me to. I'll post the pics I have for you. If you get better pics later and figure out how to use your phone, you can post yours. Give me a second to pull them up...


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

OK, so I'm SO glad I decided to join this!!! I'm excited (and nervous!) For my victim's reaction! So, I'm posting a bit of a teaser  a before and after pic of part of my project! (If I can figure out how to get the pic up here)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are the pics I took of the miniature lantern scene I made for my victim, Candy Creature:




















































Sorry there is a glare on the glass in most of the pics, but you can get a decent idea, lol. (I really wish I had taken out of lantern pics, lol) It's hard to see the details in these pics...like the moss on the stones, ect. Best pics I could get. 

I forgot to take a pic of the size of the lantern for comparison...but to give you an idea, the pumpkins, skull and owl are about the size of a pencil eraser tip.

Again, I am so glad you liked it, Candy Creature!!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

That is amazing WitchyKitty!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome job, witchykitty! !!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

You did an amazing job, WitchyKitty!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pictures, WitchyKitty, those are waaaaayyyy better than my pictures. I will try to get a picture with a dime or penny for comparison. Your work is so detailed that I am sure from the pictures it looks like the lantern is bigger than it is. The lantern is about the size of my 16 oz? drink that I am drinking. Three of the owls, skulls, or pumpkins could stand on a dime without falling off. I love the eyes peeking out of the tree.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

90%, just need a clear coat tomorrow, then it's time to find a box


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures, WitchyKitty, those are waaaaayyyy better than my pictures. I will try to get a picture with a dime or penny for comparison. Your work is so detailed that I am sure from the pictures it looks like the lantern is bigger than it is. The lantern is about the size of my 16 oz? drink that I am drinking. Three of the owls, skulls, or pumpkins could stand on a dime without falling off. I love the eyes peeking out of the tree.


Yeah, the pics I took don't show anything to give an idea of the size...they are super tiny and were insane to paint, lol. As I was trying to hold them to paint them, I was just sitting there thinking, why on earth did I attempt to make such tiny things, hahaha!  

I hope you aren't bummed that I didn't make a "Candy Creature" for you...but I was scared if I made one, you'd end up with, like, four of them, with some of the others already saying they'd make you one, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Good lord, you have to have a shrink ray.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> I love the eyes peeking out of the tree.


I just HAD to add glowing eyes to the hole in the tree...a little, creepy Halloween touch, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Good lord, you have to have a shrink ray.


Hahahahaha!!!!!! Omgoodness, that made me LOL!

I wish I had had a shrink ray...it would have been easier!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Good lord, you have to have a shrink ray.


I think you hit the nail on the head. If she is not a microsurgeon, then she must have a shrink ray!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You guys are killing me, hahaha!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's absolutely adorable, WitchyKitty! You did a phenomenal job, and I'm so glad for you both that it arrived in once piece!

I was away from home and didn't get to this thread until just now. Reading what I'd missed, I was about ready to scream, "_*Someone*_ show us the lantern!" heehee! Way to prolong the suspense, ladies.
It was well worth the wait, though!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

That is a fantastic Halloween lantern scene, Candy Creature. It's true that from the pictures you wouldn't know the items are actually so small. As I was viewing the pictures, I had already forgot that CC originally described them as very tiny and the micro-surgeon comment. I don't know how you did it...but you did an amazing job, Witchy Kitty!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks fantastic WitchyKitty 
Love it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WOWZA WitchyKitty! That is incredible!! I cannot imagine how you did such tiny detailed work. Really really beautiful!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

geige said:


> OK, so I'm SO glad I decided to join this!!! I'm excited (and nervous!) For my victim's reaction! So, I'm posting a bit of a teaser  a before and after pic of part of my project! (If I can figure out how to get the pic up here)
> View attachment 238734


Ouch. what'd you cut yourself on?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

geige said:


> OK, so I'm SO glad I decided to join this!!! I'm excited (and nervous!) For my victim's reaction! So, I'm posting a bit of a teaser  a before and after pic of part of my project! (If I can figure out how to get the pic up here)
> View attachment 238734


Whoa.... THAT deserves a closer look. Wow.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Today's teaser is... light up. 
And this >>  << is still a clue.

I guess that makes today's sing-a-long...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow what a wonderful Reaper present. I love the miniature. Can't imagine how tedious the work was on all this detail that small. Great job witchy kitty and fantastic gift .


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty I love your lantern! It's adorable Geige that teaser looks fantastic. Getting excited!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Full page of instructions made. Hope this works...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love all the teasers, but bringing out my inner Debby Boone? No, please! Can I counter with the Eurythmics? Walking on...part of my victim's craft.
Yes, Dear Victim, this is for you --
Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Absolutely love the creativity EVEN in the TEASERS! You all are great!

Remember the shipping deadline is coming up fast. Ship by April 1!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Absolutely love the creativity EVEN in the TEASERS! You all are great!
> 
> Remember the shipping deadline is coming up fast. Ship by April 1!


I'm on schedule for shipping Monday. Want everything good and dry before that little thing I've never attempted before... (at least the other thing I had an idea how it was going to work even if I hadn't done it before...)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the teasers! I can't wait until all the pictures start pouring in!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Remember the shipping deadline is coming up fast.


Ack! Ack! Ack!

Back to my wire and upholstery tacks...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The mailman just came. I believe I have been teased. Now I need a moment alone with my Repear.

WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?!?!?!!?!?! Did they survive the night? How was the letter found?!?!?! I NEED TO KNOW!!!!!
Did the natives drug them? Are they boiled in a pot?!?!? Did they finish the expedition? What did they find?!

I need the NEXT PAGE!!

You are clever Reaper. Very clever.
I am laughing so hard.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My mailman also left a mysterious package on our porch! 

Inside, was THE most adorable table top blow mold lamp that I've ever seen.  In fact, I've never seen this one before. 

My reaper is being very coy, and did not sign their name, but I have my eye on one of you...maybe two...hehe

Thanks, Secret Reaper! *bawk bawk* You're awesome, and I can't wait to put this little guy up!

(also, I am shipping on the deadline date, sorry to make my victim wait..now I'm having trouble finding the main part of idea #1)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I am so completely lost and entertained at the same time, Hilda.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the little blow mold ! I don't think I've seen one like it either! ! adorable! 
I will be shipping the last day. pay day! !!, also still working!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda...I am very intrigued by what you wrote about your teaser, lol!

LairMistress...that blow mold is adorable! I have a very good feeling I know who your reaper is, lol...oh, fighting the urge to say something that might give it away..hahaha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, Hilda, I am also confused. Did you get a letter and some of it missing????//

LairMistress, that lamp is AMAZING! Great job by your Reaper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

And today's greatest hit for the Secret Reaper is:

Silence is golden, golden!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the blow mold


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The blow mold pumpkin guy is real cutie! I haven't seen that one before either! 

Hilda- I agree--- entertaining and confusing! What'd you get?

Hm, more gold! It sounds like someone will be getting a very precious reap!

I made progress with my item, but the next step is the killer one. Deep breath--


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Okay, Hilda, I am also confused. Did you get a letter and some of it missing????//


YESSSSS!!!!! It is part of an old letter to a scientist from another who is on an expedition. Very.... H.P. Lovecraft!!!
Only... just when the story got suspenseful. The next pages are missing!! (I believe on purpose to make you ponder the fate of the expedition.)
Fantastic!!

I'm ecstatic!  This letter will be a prop on my scientists laboratory desk.

Well played Reaper. Well played.

I already tried to photograph the letter, but you can't really read it. So I'm off to try to scan the pages.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That's an awesome teaser for Hilda. Perfect that you can use it for your display too.

The blowmold that LairMistress received is a fun one! Unusual and cute. Nice gift wrapping job too.

Gold. I have been thinking about the gold clue and come up clueless, LOL.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Clueless = story of my life. 

Love the blow mold, LM! Do you really not know who your reaper is?

Hilda, I wanna see this letter!! ;-)

Okay, I've wasted 2 days trying to figure out hair, and am going to have to settle on a less-than-ideal material... Will have to make it easily removable, in case my victim wants to change it (it shouldn't be *that* bad, but it's not what I wanted, and therefore, it sucks  )

But with that, I should be done by deadline. Eeeek!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a preeeeetty good idea who my SR is, but I think that they would like to keep it secret so that others aren't ticking names off their list of possible SRs (as in "Nope, they didn't get me, so that leaves...").


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Great blowmold!
I too will be shipping towards or on ship date.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's my teaser letter. How brilliant for me as I am working on a Victorian-esque Laboratory theme.
So what happened? Did he return to Boston? Does Rowena have the baby? Did he find the specimens?!?!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Now I want to know the rest too!! The suspense of it all. It is a brilliant teaser.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hilda so exciting!
And I love the blow mold!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope they send the rest of the story!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No one has said a word on here since last night?? Where is everyone at?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> No one has said a word on here since last night?? Where is everyone at?


I'm here. Spent last night googling... trying to find out the end to the story. Sigh... 
I must wait. (tapping fingernails on desk)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Too busy with the great stuff...someone's gift is now covered with it...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> I'm here. Spent last night googling... trying to find out the end to the story. Sigh...
> I must wait. (tapping fingernails on desk)


Got busy last night and this morning, but I had a chance to really read through your teaser this afternoon. I wonder what's in store! A lab specimen? A shrunken head? Hopefully the rest of the story!!

You're right WitchyKitty; it's quiet. Maybe everyone is wrapping up their reaps. I mean, those of us who haven't yet!

Hmm, covered in Great Stuff...This sounds like the most involved reap of them all!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been working on mine. while paint is drying,trying to do some organizing!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Parts of my victim's project thus far: wood, glue, screws, varnish, formed glass item, food coloring, paper, plexiglass pieces, stain, rubber cement, upholstery tacks, fencing wire, shoe leather, Mod Podge and a miscellaneous material that I'm not yet ready to reveal.
Additional upcoming materials: several pre-formed metal pieces, a wooden stick, paint in a number of colors, glue stick, and the tiniest bit of polymer clay (smaller than a baby pea). 
Oh, and glitter. Lots and lots of glitter. 
.
.
OK, maybe not that last one. I just had to put that in to throw my victim off the track


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Too busy with the great stuff...someone's gift is now covered with it...


Hope your fingers aren't stuck to the keyboard now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hoo, the thing I was most worried about worked. 

mostly. Nature of the beast, really. Just made packing a little more complicated. 

Mostly packed and ready.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

UnOrthodOx I LOVE great stuff 

I've had volleyball tournaments and baseball uniform fittings the past couple of days so I've been MIA. 

I never get anything done on the weekends. Kids always have something going on. 
I'm getting excited for my victim to get their gift. I'll be mailing it on Tuesday


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Mr. Goats and I are pouring a patio (the Quikrete walk maker kind) so it's been a busy day. Glad to see so many people are almost finished!! My hands are torn up, so I won't be working in my project tonight. Owies!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I have a preeeeetty good idea who my SR is, but I think that they would like to keep it secret so that others aren't ticking names off their list of possible SRs (as in "Nope, they didn't get me, so that leaves...").


When I was reading this I thought, what if I really signed up for the secret reaper, and told the group I didn't. What if Printer and I were the only one who knew. That would be a deviously clever way to deceive those trying to guess their secret reapers. What if? I'll have to remember that play in future reapers. Mhuwahahahahaha

OOO, and wonderful blowmold pumpkin guy. He's a real cutie.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well,, everyone except your reaper, imthegoddess,,, and they would have to be sworn to keep the secret too!!! LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lair mistress, that is a super cute pumpkin man. I don't have him, and I don't think I've ever seen him before either. I do love blow molds.
nice teaser letter hilda.
ooojen, I have no idea what that could be. you got me stumped.
unorthodox, a scouring pad, your item needs cleaning?
hilda, I about swoon every time I see all your blow molds.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I love that song, but how can that be a teaser. hilda, interesting, yes, very curious. curiouser and curiouser.
witchykitty, that is an amazing gift. so original.
geige, hands? did you possibly cast your hand to give as a fake hand gift? interesting.
unorthodox, paints are a clever gift. who can't use paint for crafting.
ooojen, those teeth could be from the tooth fairy. did you ever think of that. you left that out. those are nice looking teeth.
lair mistree, maybe an alien space ship?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethene you have a point i didn't think about. But they wouldn't say anything while it was going on because it would give them away too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that's true,imthegoddess, I think it'd be funny! !!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen, that is some list of items. I can't begin to guess what that would be.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> I can't begin to guess what that would be.


I hope my victim doesn't say the same when he or she receives it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess, why did you tell them!!!!! I thought this was our secret and you weren't going to say anything until your victim got their gift??????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Another has shipped. This will be a busy week for finishing up and shipping. 

REMEMBER THE SHIPPING DEADLINE IS WEDNESDAY, APRIL 1


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm alive. At least I think so. It doesn't feel like it. I was in the hospital 8 days. When we were leaving the hospital, I told my husband to be sure and bring that bag full of foul smelling items in the corner. Turns out it was my laundry, not biomedical waste. Oh well, I tried victim. Then, the day after I get home a tornado hits. We are very blessed and everything is good. Damn, they just keep getting closer, We lost awnings, shingles and branches, but that's nothing. However, we lost phone and internet service. Now that's hitting where it hurts. The repair man was out today (working on Sundays) and now we're good as new. I'm sorry victim, I've been down, but I'm working on it. I think I should have it in the mail tomorrow or Tuesday. Providing no tornadoes or hospitals. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Gosh, Scareme! Be careful out there!! Glad to hear you are back home and home is still there.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes scareme!! Glad you are out of the hospital and your home is still there. I am sorry to hear about the rest. 
Oh shucks. I was looking forward to some foul smelling bloody gauze. Now what I shall I do?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Launching right into tornado season, eh? I hope you stay safe and feel better soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad you and your home are safe, scareme!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was worried about you since I know the area and knew it was right there where you live. Don't fret, your victim will be okay with it being a little late. We are just thankful that you and family are okay and the house is still there.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry I've been quiet and not posting too much right now...my wrist has been very bad this week and is getting worse. I am in a lot of pain, and trying to let it rest. So, even though it seems like I am not around...I am, but just not typing, lol. I'm still here, reading and laughing at all your posts! 
It's a good thing I did my victim's gift early, because I don't see any crafting or building in my near future.  Ug. 
(I seriously am trying to type this with my very non dominant left hand, basically with one finger, one letter at a time. This takes forever...lol.)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So sorry, WitchyKitty. I hope you're able to take it easy and at least take the edge off the pain.
It certainly did work out well that you got your gift made early. Smart!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

scareme, glad you are safe, and well enough to be home from the hospital! if I am your victim, I want you to take care of you first! !!!

witchykitty, so sorry your hand hurts so bad! ! take it easy, rest your hand! !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Take care WitchyKitty and get better.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Scareme, tornados are bad news. I grew up along the coastline in VA. We had hurricanes, but at least we knew they were coming. Tornados, not so much. Glad you are out of the hospital.

WitchyKitty, I'm sorry you are in so much pain. Please take care of yourself.

Printer, icksnay on the confimationbay.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad to hear your still above the grass Scareme and Sorry about sore wrist WitchyKitty... Been there done that one... DO NOT let a horse kick you in the dominate wrist once let a lone twice it don't been bode will as you age. 


As for smelly bio-waste HUMMM Frog and I have been working on a lame duck's foot the past week. She's got an infection in it so we need to do epsom salt soaks, cut open the scabby area, attempt to scrap out any rubbery pus we can, pack the incision with neosporin and rub more into her webs - never have it much thought until now but "scaly bird feet aren't great for absorption lastly wrap her foot in tons of vet tape all while making sure we don't do more damage then good.... soooooo much fun, BUT it is getting better we think... I'll have to put some of the yuk in little tubes for future reaping gifts maybe.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmm... Hospitals, tornadoes, hurt wrists and duck pus. 

I don't know how I feel about logging in today. ;-) 

Hope you feel better soon, WK! Glad everyone else is okay... Except for the duck, who seems like it's getting the proper care.... 

On a less... bad-news-note... 









I'm ready to ship!!!!! I think. Still have to double check that the box will come in under $13.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Sorry I've been quiet and not posting too much right now...my wrist has been very bad this week and is getting worse. I am in a lot of pain, and trying to let it rest. So, even though it seems like I am not around...I am, but just not typing, lol. I'm still here, reading and laughing at all your posts!
> It's a good thing I did my victim's gift early, because I don't see any crafting or building in my near future.  Ug.
> (I seriously am trying to type this with my very non dominant left hand, basically with one finger, one letter at a time. This takes forever...lol.)


My wife works in the hospital, and the thing she told me that has eased the pain off my tendonitis in my thumbs (which I thought were going to fall off during the heat of working on my reaper project this time, doing much better now) is to first take an aleve (naproxen sodium) and follow that with a Tylenol (acetaminophen) after an hour. Keep the Aleve on the 12 hour rotation and the Tylenol on a 4-6 hour one. Something about the two working together better than they do individually. 

Also find a brace that works for you. I have several I use, a soft brace (actually 2, one works better for small things like painting, one for shovels, etc) mostly used as a preventative measure when I'm doing things like working in the garden, and a rigid brace when I've done something stupid like forgot my other brace and really hurt myself. 

Get better soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DOn't stress, Lady Goats. The whole idea of this SR was for us all to be conscious of amount of items $$$ and shipping. Hopefully, we all had FUN. I know we all are sending and receiving some very special things from some very special people!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Sorry I've been quiet and not posting too much right now...my wrist has been very bad this week and is getting worse. I am in a lot of pain, and trying to let it rest. So, even though it seems like I am not around...I am, but just not typing, lol. I'm still here, reading and laughing at all your posts!
> It's a good thing I did my victim's gift early, because I don't see any crafting or building in my near future.  Ug.
> (I seriously am trying to type this with my very non dominant left hand, basically with one finger, one letter at a time. This takes forever...lol.)


Feel better, WitchyKitty!
Scareme, glad you are home.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, I hope your ducky gets better soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> My wife works in the hospital, and the thing she told me that has eased the pain off my tendonitis in my thumbs (which I thought were going to fall off during the heat of working on my reaper project this time, doing much better now) is to first take an aleve (naproxen sodium) and follow that with a Tylenol (acetaminophen) after an hour. Keep the Aleve on the 12 hour rotation and the Tylenol on a 4-6 hour one. Something about the two working together better than they do individually.
> 
> Also find a brace that works for you. I have several I use, a soft brace (actually 2, one works better for small things like painting, one for shovels, etc) mostly used as a preventative measure when I'm doing things like working in the garden, and a rigid brace when I've done something stupid like forgot my other brace and really hurt myself.
> 
> Get better soon.


Thanks! I actually know the naproxen/acetaminophen or ibuprofin/acetaminophen trick and have been trying that today!  I have four different braces. Two heavy ones with stabilizers and two lighter ones. Nothing is helping much.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ups.com estimated $15.16. Grr.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Ups.com estimated $15.16. Grr.


If I happen to go over in postage, I just figure I'm donating to Uncle Sam's debt. I'm not suggesting anyone else do what I do. Heck, never do what I do. I can hardly afford one attorney. 

Thank you to everyone for your kind wishes. I have one beach about the recent tornado. I know the rest of the country thinks we are crazy to even live here. But on Wednesday night we were watching TV coverage through the whole thing. And they kept repeating, "There is no tornado. The American Meteorological Society states there is no tornado in our area. Even though the sirens are going off, there is no tornado in the area." So when my daughter called from south of Moore to see if it was OK to drive home, we told her to come home. She missed driving into the non-tornado by 5 minutes. Oh, and just as soon as it passed, the American Meteorological Society stated a tornado had just touched down. Great notice there. So ends my rant.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, so here's my teaser. When my kids used to watch Sesame Street, there was a game/song that went..."One of these things is not like the others, One of these things does not belong. One of these things is not like the others Can you tell which one, before I finish my song?" So in this picture, three things have something in common. The one that doesn't match, is part of your gift.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorthodox, I love the pictures your wife got.
glad everyone is alive and well. sounds like some had some rough times.
scareme, I don't think any of the things are like the other


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys don't stress the postage. It is give or take a few and there are no mailing police. I was just trying to get us all on a sort of even level on this one with no huge expenses and multiple box expenses. Don't sweat or worry.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

LadyGoats said:


> Ups.com estimated $15.16. Grr.


Try Fedex, for whatever reason, they are always a couple bucks cheaper for me.

My shipping estimates:

14.90 Fedex
18.95 UPS
22.45 USPS 

Kinda annoying as a few weeks ago Fedex was under the $13, and the package is a tad smaller than my initial estimate checking.

Will be swinging by the Fedex store on the way home this evening. Fairly confident it will arrive in one piece, but a little nervous about the unpacking part...all the things that could go wrong rolling around in my head.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I appreciate what you're saying, Printersdevil!
I think we should feel honor-bound to try to stay close to the spending limit on the gifts we make, but if we've tried to make something smallish, and lightish, and it turns out it won't quite ship for $13, it wouldn't make sense to start over or strip it down! If I can get my project finished and it looks decent, but it costs $15 to ship it-- there's no way I'm going to start over! lol!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

My package is on it's way!!!  I just hope it doesn't get damaged in transit! And I REALLY hope my victim likes it!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

scareme said:


> OK, so here's my teaser. When my kids used to watch Sesame Street, there was a game/song that went..."One of these things is not like the others, One of these things does not belong. One of these things is not like the others Can you tell which one, before I finish my song?" So in this picture, three things have something in common. The one that doesn't match, is part of your gift. ]


Completely stumped.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Another teaser... HDPE


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Another teaser... HDPE


So, it's a glowing polyethylene witch bride wearing a Zoot suit?
That's _exactly_ what I was hoping for! Can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I appreciate what you're saying, Printersdevil!
> I think we should feel honor-bound to try to stay close to the spending limit on the gifts we make, but if we've tried to make something smallish, and lightish, and it turns out it won't quite ship for $13, it wouldn't make sense to start over or strip it down! If I can get my project finished and it looks decent, but it costs $15 to ship it-- there's no way I'm going to start over! lol!


My package is 3lbs. I am not starting over, but did consider repackaging (It could definitely fit in a smaller box, but I couldn't use as much bubble wrap)...

I 100% agree. We got into this knowing the budget restrictions, so I feel that we should try to stick as close to it as we can (that was the most limiting part, and I could've made my life a hell of a lot easier if I ignored the shipping budget). Checked fedex and they're estimating $13.60. Thanks for the Head's-up, unorthodox!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Someone has a package on the way. And there's a very amused fedex clerk in ogden.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree on the checking around for the various shipping prices, but at this point within a dollar or two is not cheating. Sometimes we just misjudge weight.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We hope the duck is doing better, last night the swelling looked to be less. 

I was lucky my shipping came in less then I expected, got way under the shipping limit. I'm now hoping my victim like a couple of little lost souls that are speeding on their way.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Good that the swelling is down-- hoping for a lucky duck!

I'm painting, which in this case is mol coming down the home stretch (though it's a rather_ long_ home stretch). I'm using a kind of paint that dries too fast to blend well, where color blending would be a real asset to the look of the finished product. 
I look at what I've done, and alternate between quite liking it, and seeing the flaws as way too significant to be ok.
Picture me Sméagol/Gollum, in a dialogue with myself. 

"Nice Reap, Sméagol likes it."
.. "Its paint is blotchy! We ought to wring its filthy little neck*!"
"It is called to Mordor (or Victim's Addy). The Victim is gathering all reaps to him/her. It won't be long now. Reap will soon be ready."
.. "No! Curse it and crush it! We hates it forever!"
"What's it saying, my Precious, my love? Is Sméagol losing his (or, um her) nerve?"

Some of those are direct quotes and some I adapted a little to fit the situation, but that's pretty close to my thought processes over the last hour.

* I'm not actually saying whether it has a neck. It might. It might not.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got in after a LOOOONNNNG day of subbing and hubby greeted me at the door asking if I was buying dragons now. I said no, why. He said I had a package with a dragon on it!

I have been REAPED. What a surprise. Paint It Black was my Reaper and she shipped it without sending the tracking. What a nice surprise. I thought it was a bummer to not have the element of surprise since I organizaed this one, but she managed to find a way to surprise me!!!! Thank you for that and also for the fantastic gift.

I received a beautiful cage with three wonderful dragons. Two are in the cage and one on top. Not sure if he broke out or is trying to free his fellow dragons. It is beautiful and will make a great addition to my wizards.

Oh, and remember the teaser with the HP newspaper? Well, she used that as the newspaper lining the cage. LOL

What a great gift. I love it PIB. Thank you so much!!!!!






















Oh, yeah, I had the cutest letter with a photo of how this was to look in case the shipping jumbled things up. SO much fun!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You guys are still cracking me up! Love all the dialogue. I have to ship mine tomorrow. I forgot to take it with me today. Dang it! I was rushing this morning and went off without it. 

We should be getting pictures throughout this week.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's very, very cool! I love that the HP newspaper is the cage liner! What a great little detail, and good way to throw everyone off the track!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

And I get to keep the newspaper FOREVER. PIB was thoughtful enough to send me poopless dragons!!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nothing but the best! lol!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> "Nice Reap, Sméagol likes it."
> .. "Its paint is blotchy! We ought to wring it's filthy little neck*!"
> "It is called to Mordor (or Victim's Addy). The Victim is gathering all reaps to him/her. It won't be long now. Reap will soon be ready."
> .. "No! Curse it and crush it! We hates it forever!"
> ...


OMG I can't take it! hahahahahaha


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I LOVE the caged dragons!! The HP newspaper is SUCH a clever touch. Oh I want one now for my witches kitchen. 
Fantastic job PIB. I saw on PrinterDevils party thread she was looking for those dragons. Way to go!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable dragon cage!! Glad you have poopless dragons so the awesome HP cage liner stays clean!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

LOVE the dragons Printers devil!!! And ooojen, oh my, I laughed so hard reading that...then I remembered similar little voices arguing as I would inspect my project


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Great Reap, Printers! Good job, Painitblack!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a gorgeous cage, and also, the dragons are SO cool!!! wonderful they are poopless!!! LOL!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

What ag teat gift, PD!!! Awesome, awesome job, PIB!

I have good and bad news. My package was sent today (good news), but I had my husband send it while he was out, and I just saw the receipt. He spent $18 on shipping, said he forgot that I asked him to go to fedex and shipped it ups. Ahhhh well.... It was shippable for $13....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool gift Printersdevil. Great job PIB.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Goats, I am sorry that you were out the extra money on the shipping. The whole idea I had behind this was to have us think about things like cost and shipping. Don't stress over it. Like you said, it was within the range.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, I have gotten SR packages sent to me where the postage was more than twice that, LadyGoats. It can get expensive quickly. Nice to have a less pricey SR this time. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone's gifts/creations. This has been a fun one so far!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> What ag teat gift, PD!!! Awesome, awesome job, PIB!
> 
> I have good and bad news. My package was sent today (good news), but I had my husband send it while he was out, and I just saw the receipt. He spent $18 on shipping, said he forgot that I asked him to go to fedex and shipped it ups. Ahhhh well.... It was shippable for $13....


Well my shipping was under... so I'll split the difference with you and call it even.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Good thinking, Hilda..  was kinda bummed when I saw the receipt, but 1). There's nothing that can be done about it now and 2)... I don't really have a 2...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, PIB, that was the point I was after. We can have fun and still not have to support the shipping companies. Sometimes we get so caught up in this that I think we lose track of how much we have involved in the exchange.We hear often from people not joining in because of the intimidation or expense. I know that sometimes I can pull together things that are within the price range required but may seem to be much more expensive simply because I bargain shop and have a huge stockpile of items. When I know that I have paid only say 50 cents or a dollar for items, I feel I need to do more. I guess we should all just remember the finished items that many craft would sell for A LOT. I hope we embrace everyone who wants to be a part of these Reapers. I love these exchanges so much and I think we have a very wonderful and unique group of men and women on the Forum and involved in Secret Reapers.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

LadyGoats said:


> What ag teat gift, PD!!! Awesome, awesome job, PIB!
> 
> I have good and bad news. My package was sent today (good news), but I had my husband send it while he was out, and I just saw the receipt. He spent $18 on shipping, said he forgot that I asked him to go to fedex and shipped it ups. Ahhhh well.... It was shippable for $13....


Yeah mine ended up $18 anyway at the store "residential shipping costs extra" . 

Probably could have got it into a large one rate box instead, but wasn't in the mood to repack


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found out recently that the mail centers often charge more than at the post office or when I take it to Fed Ex or UPS. Getting familiar with the guidelines and how to measure and weigh it myself have helped me a lot. All of the size, dimensions, weights and prices are on line. Sometimes a box just an inch smaller can result in big savings on shipping.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Two days left to ship by the deadline.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm just here for the pictures. I didn't check in till a lot had transpired, and it's a lot to have to go back and read.
your reaper, pib, well that is an amazing gift. I never thought of putting dragons in a cage, that is soooo cute. printer, you are so lucky.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been reaped!! picture to come tomorrow


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, pictures today from moonwitchkitty!!! Something to look forward to this afternoon!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that we are in the swings of things... I can say thanks for playing along with my clues. That was fun.
I know y'all pretty much figured out who I reaped by now. LOL 

Zoot suit + little witch hat + something old that is something new + this >>  << + light up + HDPE =
A dandy witch hatted NOS (new old stock) pumpkinhead lighted blowmold. hahaha 

Thank you to my victim, Lair Mistress. It was a pleasure. I squealed when I read your wish list and you wanted a blowmold. Hey! I can handle that! LOL
That particular blowmold is getting pretty hard to find. He was made by Blinky Products, and the black outfit is less common than a green version.
I knew he would go with your other dapper pumpkinhead tabletop, and you would give him a great new home.
Much love to you.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That means I won't be getting a glowing witch bride in a zoot suit? *lip quiver*
Well, since the pumpkin guy was so adorable, and so perfect for Lair Mistress, I'll be brave.
.
This morning Smeagol wins over Gollum. I like my victim's gift. It turned out-- not _perfect_, but pretty decent. My Not-Exactly-Effusive DH and DD gave their seals of approval, which was nice. I have a little more to do, but I should be able to ship it out today. There are some fragile aspects, so I'm a little worried about it getting to its destination intact.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hilda, I did not figure it out!! Would have probably never put 2 and 2 together. Loved the blow mold! Was Hilda who you were suspecting, Lair Mistress?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been reaped! And I love it. I was actually reaped yesterday, but it took me a while to open the box. I'm just so weak yet, I'm having problems doing the littlest of things. I'll get pictures and post them today.

I love the blow mold! I've never started collecting them until I joined the forum. Now I see the neat way people display them, and I want to join in. And the dragons in the cage, so cleaver. I always think of the Chinese belief that dragons bring good luck, and you've got a cage full of good luck there. 

Now about all this talk about postage. It's enough to put this old southern lady in shock! My dears, I'm never going to discuss my postage in public, as my dear Mother has taught me. Next you be wanting to discuss my age, or my weight, (quick, hand me my vapors before I faint). Lands sake. My postage will only be discussed between me and my minister, and that's only if it's absolutely necessary. (As you can tell, my body may be weak, but the mind's as sassy as ever. )


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Gee, Scareme, I wouldn't think your weight would be an issue at all! You look very thin in your profile picture.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you, Sweets, and much love back! He is PERFECT!  I actually was a little sad to put up my bunny blowmold for Easter, instead of him. I decided to decorate for Halloween on August 1st, instead of Sept. 1st. haha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

man, a UPS truck just went by, but did not stop. ........

I don't like one little part of my gift so need to fix it... but will ship tomorrow!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I am sad to reportt that my teaser/original idea is not going to work out.  I couldn't find a 4 volt cord for the item. I also thought that the soundbyte that I had in mind was closer to the original, but it's pretty different. I was even offered another one, which sounds closer, but there is more to it than the original that I am familiar with. I'm not sure if it was embellished upon by the person who uploaded it, or if the original itself is only snippet of something more intricate. (is that vague enough?? haha)

Sooo...Plan B it is. I'm disappointed, but I hope that my victim won't be. It's going out tomorrow!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sure I will love it LairMistress! !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I know I will love it, LairMistress!

Oh, wait, I already received my fabulous Reaper gift!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Once again, I am cracking up at all these posts. We may not have tons of photos this time on teasers and big picture heavy posts since this is a one item Reap, but man oh man we have had fun with all these posts and jokes.

Scareme, you do look rather pale and thin in that picture of you with your name. Oh. I hope you are right about the good luck from the dragons. I could use some. Maybe I should send you some dragons, too. I could put a diaper on one or glue on some long hair to make one look like a doll when I send you your dolls. I have two large sacks of them for you!!!

Bethene, I am sorry that the UPS man did not stop for you today. But, it should be soon since shipping deadline is tomorrow.

I am also glad that Smeagol won today, ooojen.

LairMistress, I am so glad that you got that fine blowmold, but you be a good little ghoul, I mean girl and put that Easter bunny one out this week. You don't want to terrorize some litlle kid---at least not until October.

And moonwitchkitty and scareme, we can't wait to see your photos!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> LairMistress, I am so glad that you got that fine blowmold, but you be a good little ghoul, I mean girl and put that Easter bunny one out this week. You don't want to terrorize some litlle kid---at least not until October.


You are right. No one but a crazy person would terrorize kids at Easter.    

Buhhhhhhneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Sorry I've been quiet and not posting too much right now...my wrist has been very bad this week and is getting worse. I am in a lot of pain, and trying to let it rest. So, even though it seems like I am not around...I am, but just not typing, lol. I'm still here, reading and laughing at all your posts!
> It's a good thing I did my victim's gift early, because I don't see any crafting or building in my near future.  Ug.
> (I seriously am trying to type this with my very non dominant left hand, basically with one finger, one letter at a time. This takes forever...lol.)


Sorry about your wrist. Feel better soon.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree Hilda, no one but a crazy person would terrorize kids at Easter. This is what I did with my chocolate bunny. You know those peeps are made out of pure brains.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hahahaha scareme!! High Five!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

everything boxed up and ready to ship after work tomorrow!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, so what's wrong with making some bloody zombie bunny cake balls and hiding them in my Easter dinner dessert tray?? Are you guys saying that I'm not supposed to do that on Easter?? 





















(Can you find the zombie bunny hidden in each group picture?? Hahaha!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine was dropped off today but probably didn't make it out of town today. But, the Owl delivery people have it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You'll are sooooo bad. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Seriously, I'm supposed to be staying away from typing on the laptop to rest my wrist...I just can't help myself!! Everyone on this forum makes me wanna talk and put my two cents in all the time, lol! Stop making me want to post!!!  )


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

WitchyKitty, Those are adorable. I want some zombie Bunny balls. But My absolute favorite part of the picture is your lilacs. Mine are just starting to bud. They are really hard to grow in the Oklahoma heat. That is a cute setup there.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> (Seriously, I'm supposed to be staying away from typing on the laptop to rest my wrist...I just can't help myself!! Everyone on this forum makes me wanna talk and put my two cents in all the time, lol! Stop making me want to post!!!  )


What we should be posting about is what we are planning for tomorrow. Sadly everyone stays away from me. It might be because of the year I brought doughnut holes to work. The night before I filled them with a syringe full of mustard. I made out pretty well. Only two people threw them back at me. My sister brought chocolate covered peanuts to work and put them in a bowl that said, "Do not take any." For the ones who couldn't read, or just wanted to break the rules, she didn't bother to tell them they were chocolate covered packing peanuts. Anyone one else have some ideas for tomorrow?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

FYI I shipped yesterday! 

We will see if my attempt to be crafty paid off.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, scareme, I hope that the middle school kids are tame. Probably not!!!! I am subbing 8th grade history.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yikes, I don't envy that job on that day, Printer!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

where's all the pretty pictures!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I keep checking in hoping for photos, too, hallorenescene! Guess I will give it up and go on to bed. I think I will need all my energy tomorrow.

Too bad they didn't have the STAAR test tomorrow instead of Monday and Tuesday. They are such jokes-----bad ones.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> WitchyKitty, Those are adorable. I want some zombie Bunny balls. But My absolute favorite part of the picture is your lilacs. Mine are just starting to bud. They are really hard to grow in the Oklahoma heat. That is a cute setup there.


Sadly, these pics are the year before...no lilacs yet this year...still impatiently waiting for them. I love having fresh bouquets of lilacs in the house!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooo me to Witchykitty lilacs are one of my favorite flowers


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So the new teaser is "People say I'm crazy!" (I promise, it has nothing to do with John Lennon). 

Ready to go tomorrow!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

got no pictures... haven't been reaped yet and my victim hasn't said much on the subject sooooo ya'll will have to wait with baited breath. 

here till I can post something here's my contribution to lovers of peeps...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Love the peeps.

Well, when I said I was reaped, my reaper was sure surprised. It turns out my box was a PIF box, not a reaper box. Duh!!! And I can't even blame it on April Fools yet. booswife, you are a doll and I will post the pictures in the proper thread tomorrow. As you can tell I'm needing some sleep. Night all.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lol! Ordinarily I enjoy my holidays each for what they are and I don't run them together, but I think I might need to make Cthulhu Peeps! DD would appreciate those.

Yeah we should have a victim's picture/s coming up right? Looking forward to it. It should be easier to get pictures taken when there's only one gift.

So, no wheels, Lair Mistress? So is it Monk? Is it a jungle out there?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd like to do the Cthulhu peeps for our Halloween party but green bunny peeps don't seem to be around then. I'm wondering how long I can keep the Easter peeps before then become stale hard as rock peeps... might have to ponder that and nab a bunch at the after Easter sale and see.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol Scareme. I got a package early last week and thought it was my Reap and it was something hubby ordered in my name since the Amazon account is in mine! I know the feeling. 

Stinkerbell, these Peeps are cute. 

Yes, we should be seeing some pictures. There are quite a few floating out there for several days and should be delivering. I think one has already said they have theirs. Pictures, pictures, we want pictures.

Today is the shipping DEADLINE and that ain't no April Fools joke. Let's get those packages to the Owls.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

scareme said:


> Love the peeps.
> 
> Well, when I said I was reaped, my reaper was sure surprised. It turns out my box was a PIF box, not a reaper box. Duh!!! And I can't even blame it on April Fools yet.


Oh SNAP! Even if it was by mistake... That's a pretty funny April Fool's joke. I bet your reaper was stumped! LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'd like to do the Cthulhu peeps for our Halloween party but green bunny peeps don't seem to be around then. I'm wondering how long I can keep the Easter peeps before then become stale hard as rock peeps... might have to ponder that and nab a bunch at the after Easter sale and see.


Did you ever look at the expiration date on Peeps. It's like for years. hahahahahaha Buy them up now.

EDIT: I just happen to have a box of green bunny peeps. I checked the date, it's "Best by 02/17". LOL


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Peeps last foreva! You're totally okay stalking, I mean stocking(!) up now!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

All these show-offs, shipping before the last minute...
I _intended_ to get mine shipped yesterday, but the screw heads were wrong and I had to fix that. These things take time...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> All these show-offs, shipping before the last minute...
> I _intended_ to get mine shipped yesterday, but the screw heads were wrong and I had to fix that. These things take time...


All these perfectionists, doing last-minute touch-ups 

I had to finish before the deadline, Mr. Goats and I have a huge project going on and I couldn't dedicate any more time to my reaping. Add in the desks that I'm building, the arbor that needs staining, and the Easter preparations that need tending to... Yeah, had to free up a burner. 

Having the wrong screw heads sucks. It's worse when it's an easy fix, just time consuming, than a difficult-but-quick-fix (in my head, anyway).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing what everyone gets


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stinker, I love peeps. yummy. and even thought those are dressed soooo cute, I would still eat one.lady goats, now that is a teaser


----------



## Hauntfreaker (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't wait to see everyone's stuff!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Agreed. This is the good part!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Package shipped. Printer, I sent you a PM with the details. Oh wait, I'm not in this reaper. Or am I, bwhahahahahahahaha


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ETA Thursday...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> ETA Thursday...


Like, tomorrow?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I have so enjoyed reading this thread. You guys are so funny...and I hope everyone gets shipped on time...the pressure is on!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilda said:


> Did you ever look at the expiration date on Peeps. It's like for years. hahahahahaha Buy them up now.
> 
> EDIT: I just happen to have a box of green bunny peeps. I checked the date, it's "Best by 02/17". LOL


Good to know... guess I'll be stocking up on Cthulhu peeps.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a notice in my mailbox for a package at the PO, hubby is going to pick up later today.... might it be my reaper gift??? Or Frog's new car license plates.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> All these perfectionists, doing last-minute touch-ups


I'm far from a perfectionist maybe that's why I managed to get mine out so early. I will say however I did tear out any mistakes I saw and redo it... Heck as an added bonus some of what I did was done while visiting various cemeteries in the state... Frog and I visit cemeteries for inspiration fro stones, to ponder the life stories of resting there and to wonder about the history.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Oooo, I have a thought. I can't wait to see what your victim gets so I know if my thought is right.


I was totally off on this one. I was thinking Jack Skeleton because of his suit.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pictures! I want to see pictures!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My victim might have pictures on Saturday. That's when her or his reap is due to arrive.
It's a relief to have it shipped...sort of. I feel rather euphoric to have it done, and I feel fairly confident my victim will like it...but now (WitchyKitty will understand!) I'm worried about whether it will show up intact. There are definitely breakable aspects.

Be gentle, mail carriers and delivery people!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Just shipped.... or did I? 
Maybe it's due to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Shipping date. How exciting!

I see you shiver with antici.........


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

..........pation!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been reaped! No Foolin'!!!  However, I was completely fooled by the teaser. I will get some photos later this afternoon. 

But let me tell you right now - I am over-the-top impressed with this gift. Sooooo much work went into it. And they say it was out of their comfort zone, yet did such a great job on everything. 

I am thrilled. Wait until you see the pics.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> I have been reaped! No Foolin'!!!  However, I was completely fooled by the teaser. I will get some photos later this afternoon.
> 
> But let me tell you right now - I am over-the-top impressed with this gift. Sooooo much work went into it. And they say it was out of their comfort zone, yet did such a great job on everything.
> 
> I am thrilled. Wait until you see the pics.


You're killing us.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Pictures! I want to see pictures!


I agree... This suuuuuuuuuuuuper sloooooooooooow trickle of pictures is doing nothing for my super-excitable, instant-gratification-seeking, impatient self!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Just shipped.... or did I?
> Maybe it's due to be delivered tomorrow.


Ohh, y'all are killin' me..!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I agree... This suuuuuuuuuuuuper sloooooooooooow trickle of pictures is doing nothing for my super-excitable, instant-gratification-seeking, impatient self!!!!


I know! We have a couple people who have been reaped now who are making us wait in absolute torture and agony to see their pictures!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, I am back now. With pictures. I got the most fantastic gift, and I will be able to get even better pictures in October when my witch doctor is holding this staff made by LadyGoats! 










It came disassembled, with instructions and diagrams for putting it together. You may remember the skull she sculpted, but she also made some awesome shrunken heads. The staff is made of pvc pipes that fit together. This will be great for storage! 










Here it is after I followed all the instructions for getting the piece together. It is wonderful. I was going to make one, but would not have done this level of detail. I can't wait to use it.









Here's my husband holding it so I could get a better pic.










Thank you so much, LadyGoats. You did a fantastic job, perfect for our Forbidden Tiki Island theme this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

PIB, that is an awesome staff. How cool that it comes apart. I need to make some for my wizards and love that idea.

It is absolutely perfect for your Iki Island and the witch doctor. Great job Lady Goats.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool PIB! Great job, Ladygoats!! Great idea to make it able to be taken apart...both for shipping and storage purposes! Wonderful details!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

PIB, that is an awesome staff. How cool that it comes apart. I need to make some for my wizards and love that idea.

It is absolutely perfect for your Tiki Island and the witch doctor. Great job Lady Goats.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Excellent craftsmanship, LG. PIB, I know you must be excited!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have heard from all but one person. One was mailed late today so probably won't go out until tomorrow and another is being mailed tomorrow. All others are winging their way to their victims. The one I have not heard from officially told me earlier that it would ship today.

So, it sounds like all is good in the neighborhood!!!!

This has been fun. The only drawback I see is that we won't have as many pictures to see with only one gift. There have already been some awesome things delivered.

I thing there is at least one that has been delivered and not posted pictures yet, so hopefully we will see those tonight.

Great job everyone!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, what a fantastic gift, PiB! 
Wonderful work, LadyGoats! I know you're talented, but I'm still amazed and impressed! So much detail and such a clever design for awesome looks plus convenient shipping and storage!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I still can't get over the pvc pieces, and how LadyGoats made them look like gnarly wood. Very realistic with all the twists and bends. 

Just caught these two hanging out together in the kitchen! Yep. It is fitting right in around here.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I take that back, we may get to see quite a few pictures with the creativity of this group. Love it!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow PIB!! That is incredible! Perfect for your theme.
Wonderful work LadyGoats!! Excellent.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

The cane is wonderful. I would never have taken that for pvc. Where would we be without that stuff? Great job LadyGoats.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ohh, it's always a relief when everything arrives undamaged. Your last picture made me happy  they look like right old chums..!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

That is a really great walking stick for a voodoo or Tiki theme. It looks like it is made out of real wood. Great work Reaper. What a great gift to receive.

My gift is on the way but was a last minute change. I was making or actually had made something for my vic and messed it up last night. I didn't have time to redo it, so had to move to another plan. Thankfully I found something that will do and I think will make the victim happy. I am so mad at myself. I was pushing a little and made a dumb mistake that ruined it. Never fear, I will make you the original item later as a PIF because I really think you will like it and it will fit your theme.
I am just glad I was able to find a replacement and get it ordered to ship tonight to you!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

a huge thank you goes to my reaper this is too cool! loved the card 

to my Victim don't Worry i haven't forgotten you. I've been having some family issues that i had to take care of, everything should be settled now. I am going to ship tomorrow. i feel bad for missing the deadline  i promise it will be worth the wait


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I shipped. should show up on Saturday (if the post office can be believed, don't really count on them)..Now hopefully it shows up in one piece, and that my victim likes it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Moonwitchkitty, what is it---I can't tell from the photo. It is beautiful.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Scareme I totally planned that as an April Fools trick hsha....(not really)
I should have written PIF really big on it!!! Haha.....
My victims gift will be there in a few days


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh moonwitchkitty that is beautiful!! The colors are gorgeous!! What a lovely gift.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woooo hoooooo! Everyone has checked in and the owls are busy. I updated the list on page one of this thread to show who has received. If you want to look it over click back there. I color coded them and the delivered ones are shown in Red. Blue ink illustrates those on the way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very, very pretty, moonwitchkitty!! The card looks cool, too!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been reaped... Hubby came in with 4 packages... WHAT???? will one was Frog's car plates... one was an ebay purchase I kinda forgot about... dang it arrived damaged... go figure... May Munster's car has a broken rear jump seat spoiler...

Waited till Frog got home to open the 2 reaper boxes.. Yikes... Well once opened we understood Thanks for my spring reaper gift...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice vignette, Stinkerbell n Frog Prince. Very cool cemetery pics--it could even be a gravestone altar for a tomb or gravestone.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was thinking a type of cemetery altar, as well. Very cool Stinkerbell n Frog Prince!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I figure it'll be a nice addition to the witches shelves


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it will be nice for the witchy shelves, too.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Somebody has a package on the vehicle for delivery.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lady Goats, I love that staff, and especially am impressed with the shrunken heads. Did you make three? One photo shows three, but the assembled staff only has two. PIB, enjoy that staff. It will make a wonderful addition to your witch doctor. Lady Goats, can I place an order for one too?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Lady Goats, I love that staff, and especially am impressed with the shrunken heads. Did you make three? One photo shows three, but the assembled staff only has two. PIB, enjoy that staff. It will make a wonderful addition to your witch doctor. Lady Goats, can I place an order for one too?


I started three, but it seemed like too much for the staff so I set the third aside and never finished it. Sent it anyway in case PIB could use it elsewhere in the haunt. I have no use for it, so it only made sense to include it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pib, I LOVE IT. that is so cool. just wow! that staff you already had is pretty amazing too.
mwk, beautiful scarf. that took some time and skill.
stinker, love the items. I take it the wreath is the reaper gift? I love the little bat on it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess the USPS was in on April Fool's day yesterday! Just to see if my victim's package would leave town yesterday (assuming it would not), I tracked it via the e-mail that was sent to me. It was 7 hours later, and I got a big red bold "tracking number does not exist!" message. ACK!!! I checked it again just now, and it did leave town, and is merrily on its way.  *shakes fist at USPS for scaring me*


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Darn those fooling delivery people!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, the scarf is beautiful! I envy that talent.
I can knit a bit, but my crochet skills are nearly nonexistent. I found a pattern online for crocheting skulls, but when I looked at it closely, the instructions clearly didn't match the picture, so I scrapped that one. Someday I'll try one, though!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got another teaser and I read the first page and am SCREAMING at my Reaper!!
You know who you are. You know why I am screaming!!!  hahahahahahahahahaha
WHERE IS PAGE TWO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  

I am laughing so hard.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you got, Hilda!!

ooojen, it's killing me that you said you found a pattern for skulls online. I did this on the drive to a friend's house yesterday and didn't even think to use a pattern. Would've saved me from having a lopsided stoner skull if I didn't just wing it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Yeah, the scarf is beautiful! I envy that talent.
> I can knit a bit, but my crochet skills are nearly nonexistent. I found a pattern online for crocheting skulls, but when I looked at it closely, the instructions clearly didn't match the picture, so I scrapped that one. Someday I'll try one, though!


I attempted Knitting once decades ago... Just didn't have the talent for it, a basic scarf was the limit for me. Back in my pre-teens mom and a neighbor taught me the basics to crocheting. Mom had a real thing for it till her hands wouldn't cooperate anymore. I remember her being nearly finished with a bedspread she'd been working on for a long while finding a mistake in the early rows and tearing the whole thing out... But that was her way - perfection. I could never have done that... I would have left the boo boo there and hoped no one ever saw it. Guess that's why I ended giving it up for a while. Took it back up a bit when the kids were babes. A few stuffed toys, some leg warmers.. they were popular then, but I could never do what mom did so when she move in with us I once again left it to her to do the crocheting, I took other avenues to feed my creative gene. Mom passed a couple of years ago and sis took most of the crocheting tools of the trade to her house thousands of miles away. One day about a year ago while looking around at various posts on this here site I came across the crafting section and someone I know posted this thing... a skull scarf they made and better yet posted a link to the pattern. Needing a new outlet for my creative gene... snot-nose paper maching in the living room watching TV... NOT a good thing... I thought I think I can figure out how to do that. And I did... got bored with that pattern and looked for others in the same vein... Found a pattern I like better then the original skull motif and now I make little lost souls shawls, doilies, scarves and bookmarks... I want to figure out how to turn this motif into a blanket so I can make a long and WIDE runner for the lid of our coffin but so far my lack of expertise has me at a dead end. Well that's my story and I'm sticking too it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Can't wait to see what you got, Hilda!!
> 
> ooojen, it's killing me that you said you found a pattern for skulls online. I did this on the drive to a friend's house yesterday and didn't even think to use a pattern. Would've saved me from having a lopsided stoner skull if I didn't just wing it.
> 
> View attachment 239021


Now there's talent... without a pattern... wow. and it's no stoner he's just happy... Love it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

It's not talent, just a lot of trial and (mostly) error. Can we see the lost souls patterns that you do? Are they in blocks? Could you granny square them together?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Poor me, I can't knit or crochet. My mother tried to teach me the granny square when I was a child, and mine always had a string running up the back that wasn't supposed to be there. My grandmother made both of my brothers cool afghans when they were young. She had a stroke, which paralyzed her right side, before she made me one. I thought about taking a class.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I can crochet some what, not great though. made some afghans. I can't knit but would love to learn! !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been REAPED!! LOL! I opened the box, saw instructions and was like, oh no, what am I in for?! Hahaha! 
I will have to make you all wait with anticipation to see my reap, just for about an hour or so, because I need my husband to help me with it...my sore wrist makes it a bit difficult to work with, lol. I am excited to see it, I don't want to wait!!! I have it half open, lol...
I am 99.999% sure I know who my reaper is, though they did not leave their forum name. Just going by the name, address, and gift itself and their past posts, I am pretty positive who they are, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

More jungle adventures, Hilda? Do tell!
I love your stoner skull, LadyGoats! He's adorable! I think it would be great to do a larger piece where every skull had a unique "personality".
I didn't think to go looking for a skull pattern, but I stumbled across it while I was looking at some stuff a talented friend posted on FB. I thought I could probably manage it, but when I looked at the picture and compared the instructions, they didn't match.
Sadly, my mom didn't knit or crochet. My 5th grade teacher showed me the basic stitch of the former, and I picked up a few things along the way. 
Crocheting is mostly a chain of slip knots, I think. I should be able to figure out a simple pattern, but I'm sure I'll be awkward at it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yay, another reap to look at! Hurry up and help, Mr. WitchyKitty!
Instructions, eh? Is it stinky and formerly messy?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Yay, another reap to look at! Hurry up and help, Mr. WitchyKitty!
> Instructions, eh? Is it stinky and formerly messy?


Lol, I am guessing this was "messy and stinky"...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Aye, twas messy and stinky. SOOOO stinky. Figured the card on the box was a dead giveaway who I was (though the logo's a little more obscure in the avatar these days)

I'd offer to post my pics....but I don't have time right now.


Sorry about the wrists...debated whether to pack that separate or not...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Aye, twas messy and stinky. SOOOO stinky. Figured the card on the box was a dead giveaway who I was (though the logo's a little more obscure in the avatar these days)
> 
> I'd offer to post my pics....but I don't have time right now.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, yeah, I recently noticed the card and your avatar had that pumpkin. I knew just from the address, though...and the gift itself and all the hints you dropped..that you were my reaper!
It's all good that you shipped it all together...I just need a tiny bit of help getting it out!  With the shipping cost limit, we all had to get creative!! I am excited to see it. My husband should be home any time now, and I'll get pics up right away!! I think it's so cool that you sent all of it, gift and kit, so I can make more!! Great idea!

Is everybody curious yet, as to what UnOrthodOx and I are talking about?! Haha!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> It's not talent, just a lot of trial and (mostly) error. Can we see the lost souls patterns that you do? Are they in blocks? Could you granny square them together?


here's the link to the lost soul pattern - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lost-souls-skull-shawl

Here's the link for the scarf and bookmark patterns 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lost-souls-scarf 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lost-souls-bookmarker
I've changed the scarf one a bit cause I thought it was too bulky with all those lost souls and just left one at each end and did shells for the actual scarf part. I'm sure someone with more knowledge then me could figure out how to Granny Square them alas it's not me. I did plan on granny squaring another skull pattern, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-shawl---stand-alone-square 
made a bunch but have yet put them together yet. Did them in pretty pastel baby yarn... How twisted is that. 

To see the teeny tiny doily pop over to the Rotten Egg Card Exchange, it was such a small group doing the exchange that I send everyone a little surprise with their card. Someone posted a picture. it was just the bookmark pattern without the tail.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> Poor me, I can't knit or crochet. My mother tried to teach me the granny square when I was a child, and mine always had a string running up the back that wasn't supposed to be there. My grandmother made both of my brothers cool afghans when they were young. She had a stroke, which paralyzed her right side, before she made me one. I thought about taking a class.


Sorry to hear about your grandmother, I'm sure the crocheting was a great pleasure to her. Hubby's grandma will into her late 90's half blind wearing coke bottle glasses did these beautiful detailed doilies and still cooked on a wood stove. 

Yea when mom taught me back in the day I was terrible at it wanted it done yesterday... as an old lady I guess I have more patience for it now and more willing to tear out the mistakes. Got Frog into it... He still holds his hook oddly... like a hungry child using a fork for the first time.... it hurts just watching him. But he's got the hang of the basics... after a bunch of slightly off cozies.... cord holding cozy, cell phone cozy, dog neck cozy headband cozy LOL... he can make a fine spider and web bookmark now... watch for that in a possible future reap we've got dozens now and he's now able to turn out a passable lost soul motif. Says he has actually found crocheting relaxing. 

So I say yes take a class or just head over to the senior center and find someone to show you the basics or hit up the internet... I've used some good tutorials to refresh my memory and to teach me things like a half double crochet and a magic ring.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

While we are waiting for WitchyKitty to pull the 'stinky mess' from the box. (Their words... not mine.) LOL Here is something I found highly entertaining!

I got another teaser letter today. I ripped it open and could not wait to hear more about the scientist's adventure!!
I read the first page, hanging on every word, and eagerly turned to the next sheet of paper to learn the fate of the explorer...
AND THE NEXT PAGE IS MISSING!! Gasp.

I sank to my knees, raised my fists to the air and cursed my Reaper!! 
OK. No I didn't. But I did shout out loud! hahahahahahaha 
The third page has me so hooked. What is it?!?!?! 
I'm just going to sit here and stare out the window waiting for the mailman for the next two weeks. 


Without further ado, I present... The Teaser, Part II


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the scarf!!! I wish I could crochet or knit or both. Such beautiful things from both avenues.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I have pictures of my awesome reap from UnOrthodOx!!! As I said earlier, when I opened the box, I had to laugh. A set of instructions was on top. I was just like, Oh boy, here it comes, lol...how difficult will this be?? 
It turns out, it wasn't difficult at all, just awkward to do with my sore wrist in a brace, so I enlisted my husband's help and together, we were victorious!!

First, here is what I saw in the box, with instructions:









I got part of the mold off, and was left with this until my husband got home:









Then, once we got the main mold off, the reap was revealed...and it was sooooo awesome! We loved the look, the paint job, everything! I'm so happy to have a realistic skull! You rocked it, UnOrthodOx!









(It looks great with my Easter decor, doesn't it? Hahaha!)

















Alas, poor Yorick...









It says in the note that this is black light responsive, too! I'll have to try that out! 
**(UnOrthodOx, is this skull weatherproof, or should I keep it indoors?)

Again, this skull is awesome and we love it! Thank you so much!! Sending the whole mold was great, too, because now I can try my hand at making more!!! Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am busting with curiousity!!!! Hurrry, pictures, pictures. We may have to take to the bushes to stalk and get some peeks of the gifts.

Hilda, I have to go back and read the first of this. I purposely waited hoping to read it all together. I can't wait any longer. I have to know the story!!!!

Witchykitty, that skull is awesome. Be careful where you place that---someone might report you to the police since it looks so real. I hope there are no missing persons in your town. LOL. Fantastic job, UnOrthodOx!!!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

My victim should be reaped Monday! I absolutely love that skull WitchyKitty & UnOrthodOx!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

On the subject of the tracking numbers---I dropped my Reaper package off Tuesday late afternoon. I knew it would not go out until yesterday. Checked the tracking today and it shows it hasn't left here!!! What the heck??? But it shows to be delivered on Saturday. It is a very unreliable system.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I have pictures of my awesome reap from UnOrthodOx!!! As I said earlier, when I opened the box, I had to laugh. A set of instructions was on top. I was just like, Oh boy, here it comes, lol...how difficult will this be??
> It turns out, it wasn't difficult at all, just awkward to do with my sore wrist in a brace, so I enlisted my husband's help and together, we were victorious!!
> 
> First, here is what I saw in the box, with instructions:
> ...


It's sealed with outdoor modpodge, so it's very weather resistant, but I'd recoat it every year if you use it outside. 

Blacklight pics:


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Must. Have. That. Skull!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Must. Have. That. Skull!!!


Nope. Mine.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> It's sealed with outdoor modpodge, so it's very weather resistant, but I'd recoat it every year if you use it outside.
> 
> Blacklight pics:


Awesome!! Thanks for posting the black light pics! Mine are all buried in the closet at the moment, so I couldn't test it out. It looks sooo cool!
I think he will stay inside for Halloween, but I will put him outside to display in my graveyard for ToT on Halloween. Yay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the skull great gift


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Killer skull, WK.
Good job, Unorthodox!
Now WK is going to make some of us one of those with the mold.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Killer skull, WK.
> Good job, Unorthodox!
> Now WK is going to make some of us one of those with the mold.


Raised hand!! I'll take one WitchyKitty!! LOL

That is incredible!!!!! Absolutely one of the greatest results of a stinky mess I've seen! Woot! Fabulous job.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Killer skull, WK.
> Good job, Unorthodox!
> Now WK is going to make some of us one of those with the mold.


That's an amazing and wonderful gift! I mostly agree with TheHallwoeenKing...but only "some"? I think as soon as her wrist gets better, she should make one for each person in the reap 
As great as the skull looks under blacklight, I can certainly see keeping it indoors for most of the season! Not only would it be safer that way, but up close you can see the_ perfect _sutures, and the amazingly-done teeth. Wow, the whole thing is so impressive!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice scarf, Moonwitchkitty! My wife likes that.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Absolutely one of the greatest results of a stinky mess I've seen! Woot! Fabulous job.


Yeah, next to a few human babies that turned out well!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha! I think I need to practice on how to make them before I go making them for everyone, lol. UnOrthodOx, however, has shown he is already very good at making them...


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

ooojen said:


> That's an amazing and wonderful gift! I mostly agree with TheHallwoeenKing...but only "some"? I think as soon as her wrist gets better, she should make one for each person in the reap
> As great as the skull looks under blacklight, I can certainly see keeping it indoors for most of the season! Not only would it be safer that way, but up close you can see the_ perfect _sutures, and the amazingly-done teeth. Wow, the whole thing is so impressive!


Well, for the ones of us who love skulls. There may be some who don't....but highly unlikely.. Heck, go ahead and get us all down on the list, WitchyKitty!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> That's an amazing and wonderful gift! I mostly agree with TheHallwoeenKing...but only "some"? I think as soon as her wrist gets better, she should make one for each person in the reap
> As great as the skull looks under blacklight, I can certainly see keeping it indoors for most of the season! Not only would it be safer that way, but up close you can see the_ perfect _sutures, and the amazingly-done teeth. Wow, the whole thing is so impressive!


The original is from skullshoppe, and was a "miscast" I got for cheap. http://www.skullshoppe.com/

Full tutorial on the mold making will be posted after the Bday party Saturday.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll look forward to the tutorial when you get the time (no pressure). You certainly picked up every detail perfectly! It looks wonderfully, creepily real.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the skull... great reaper gift. Can't wait for the how to.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Nice scarf, Moonwitchkitty! My wife likes that.


its awesome no clue who my reaper was but from the bottom of my black little heart i thank them.  the card was awesome


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

beautiful scarf, MWK! !! I love the stitches in it and the colors! 
fabulous skull, WK !! 
great reaping guys! !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady goats, I like your skull. since you're not happy with it, I'd be glad to take it.
nice teaser note hilda.
witchy kitty, that would have been fun to get. neat idea.
like how it glows in the dark


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandmother, I'm sure the crocheting was a great pleasure to her. Hubby's grandma will into her late 90's half blind wearing coke bottle glasses did these beautiful detailed doilies and still cooked on a wood stove.
> 
> Yea when mom taught me back in the day I was terrible at it wanted it done yesterday... as an old lady I guess I have more patience for it now and more willing to tear out the mistakes. Got Frog into it... He still holds his hook oddly... like a hungry child using a fork for the first time.... it hurts just watching him. But he's got the hang of the basics... after a bunch of slightly off cozies.... cord holding cozy, cell phone cozy, dog neck cozy headband cozy LOL... he can make a fine spider and web bookmark now... watch for that in a possible future reap we've got dozens now and he's now able to turn out a passable lost soul motif. Says he has actually found crocheting relaxing.
> 
> So I say yes take a class or just head over to the senior center and find someone to show you the basics or hit up the internet... I've used some good tutorials to refresh my memory and to teach me things like a half double crochet and a magic ring.


Thanks Stinkerbell, I was seven or eight when she had her stroke. So, it was a really long time ago. My brothers were/ are 9 and 11 years older than me. I suppose they were teens when she made theirs. It was something I always wished I had. I do know how to sew though, and I learned to cross stitch years ago.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm obsessively tracking my victim's pkg. It apparently sat at our local PO for almost 24 hours, then took almost another half day to move 100 miles. Since then it has been generically on its way to the destination. I hope it gets there tomorrow so my victim and I don't have to wait until Monday. 

And I guess it's time for me to start watching obsessively for delivery trucks, too


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wow....so many cool things....and all I got was this old glitter bomb.....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love your glitter bomb pumpkin5!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I've. had a few of those myself, pumpkin 5!! LOL! 

tracking says out for delivery, nervous now! !! hopefully my victim likes it! !!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

ooojen said:


> I'm obsessively tracking my victim's pkg. It apparently sat at our local PO for almost 24 hours, then took almost another half day to move 100 miles. Since then it has been generically on its way to the destination. I hope it gets there tomorrow so my victim and I don't have to wait until Monday.
> 
> And I guess it's time for me to start watching obsessively for delivery trucks, too


You got to love that... was tracking something being returned for a refund and kept getting tracking number doesn't exist, after days of worry because tracking number kept coming up doesn't exist it sudden says delivered and magically it had been. Another time I send something with tracking and requesting it be signed for. Months later did find it's way back to me, envelope shredded but the photos inside luckily all fine. Of course the local Post Master had no explanation for what happened and refunded my money.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Reaped!!! Thank you sooo much LairMistress  the Raven is perfect for me. I can put it with my witch stuff or with my Poe stuff. Two "birds" with one stone haha......I just love him and so do the kids!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It lights up!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome raven, booswife!! Great gift, Lairmistress!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats Booswife!! That is an awesome addition to your themes. My boys love that prop!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that's great booswife02! !!love it! will be perfect for either area! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 love what you got that is so perfect for you


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very cool raven, Booswife! Nice choice, LairMistress!

And now-- I've been reaped too  Took DD for new contacts, and came home to a big box on the table (DH got the mail.) Thank you, Bethene! It's perfect!

She sent me a wonderful stack of books topped by a skull with a candle (w/spot for an LED votive, which I just happen to have on hand  ) It's a prop she re-worked for me from one that had completed its run at her place. I love that she gave it new life by painting it to go in my lab-- beautifully-aged and appropriately titled books, and wizardry symbols on the skull!
I'll have the perfect place for it in the lab. Watch for its appearance in the fall of '15  
Thank you again, Bethene! I love it!








Edit in-- I see the picture has a band of reflected light across the second book, but it's "Principles of Re-animation". That's excellent; I intend to have at least one (two if it works out) creatures in the process of being re-animated


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool skull/book/candle display, ooojen! Great job, bethene! That could go with many different scenes, too.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, Bethene and LairMistress, you two did wonderful jobs finding perfect items for your victims! That raven would stay out all year at my house, and the books with the skull is gonna be KILLER in the lab!! I'm so excited for you ooojen and booswife!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, I love the Raven. Cool cage. I love cages. Maybe your Raven and my dragons could have a playdate. LOL Great job, LairMistress.

Ooojen, I love those books and skull. What a great idea. Once again, bethene, you did a great job. Wow, even the names of the books fit your theme. I need to find or make something like this.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The animated raven is a great gift, as is the skull on books. Good job, reapers.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ooojen that is so cool can not wait to see it in your set up this year


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so glad you like it,ooojen! there should be a couple of led lights/candles in the box,,


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I need to catch up. I love the skull unorthodox made. The raven in a cage is fantastic, and the bookstack is awesome. Great gifts everyone.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> so glad you like it,ooojen! there should be a couple of led lights/candles in the box,,


Ah, I don't know how I missed those! They're cuter and brighter than my leftovers! (I like the little wiggle of flame on top!)
Thanks again. (BTW, DH and DD like it too!)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice raven and book Stack!
Some awesome reaps!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh wow!! That is going to be so great in your Lab ooojen! 
Bethene, what a perfect redo and rehome for your fabulous prop!! Great job.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm really glad that you liked it, booswife! My original idea would technically have been two gifts, although one could have fit inside the other, and possibly used together, but like I said, I had trouble finding a couple of parts. 

The teaser pic that I posted was a CD player, Walkman type. If I could have found a cord to make sure that it worked, I wanted to burn a CD with an MP3 of someone from another Halloween group singing "Come Little Children". I was also looking for a hollow book or box large e enough for the player to fit inside, and make it look like the sisters' spellbook.

Plan B was to make a caged creature, but I couldn't find an empty cage.  

Theeeeeen, I remembered that I picked up the raven, so I checked your photos here to if you already had one, but I didn't see one, so that decided it. . I'm glad that he fits into two categories!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That would have been great, LairMistress, but the crow is awesome too.

No tracking update for my victim's reap in the last almost-24 hours. *jumps back and forth from one foot to the other*

.....................................Is it almost there yet??


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> .....................................Is it almost there yet??


(checks my front porch) NOPE. Not yet!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

...and, if you want to burn the MP3, I can give you the link. I was sent another version by someone else, too. I think I can pass it along via FB mail.That's how it was sent to me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, pumpkin five, that is a pretty glitter bomb.
booswife, I love the raven in a cage. and when it's lit up it's even better.
ooojen, that is a nice prop. bethene, you made it awesome. I love it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that I had some stalkers in my bushes in the backyard before this list of victims and Reapers were matched. My poor little Lulu, our Doxie came in after a nice afternoon of playing some outside in the pretty weather and was all sparkly. I couldn't figure out what she got in, but now I realized that we must have been glitter bombed!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

To my patiently waiting victim. I am so upset with the USPS. Package was dropped off days ago and I knew it would not go out until the next day due to the time of the drop off. It still showed no movement yesterday. I just checked the tracking number and it shows as of 8:15 last night it was still in Coppell, TX, which is about 90 minutes from me. However, it shows on time delivery for tomorrow on Saturday. And it has a long way to go, so I am not optimistic about that. This is Priority 2 day delivery??????? It seems the postal service needs to learn what priority and two day actually means.

It is coming, but by pony express instead of Owl Mail evidently. lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just had dinner tonight with texaslucky. She came in on her day off to do some shopping for an upcoming cruise and also for an early birthday dinner. She is so upset about her victim's gift. She was making something pretty special for the victim and I had sort of coached her by text on the process. Unfortunately, it bit the dust (her words) into a mess. So, she scamperd and found a good replacement to purchase. She placed the order from my Pay Pal account since she doesn't have one and wanted online security. The seller did not offer adding a message, so when you receive this it may have my name shown on it. So, if it arrives tomorrow and mine also makes that delivery date, there may be two of you confused. Never fear we will reveal names when you receive. My victim, you will know because my return address has my name and screen name. However, the card I meant to send is sitting here still.

Is that confusing enough? Clear as mud.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I had the same problem in the winter reaper, printer. I paid extra for two day shipping, but mailed it later in the day, so figured maybe three days, but took four, I was not happy! !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine was in a flat rate box, which they said always goes Priority Mail. My receipts shows Priority Mail--2 Day Medium Flat Rate Box. The dang tracking number is a joke.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, I should know better than to keep checking, but I can't help myself. 
I hope Texaslucky enjoys the cruise!
lol--You just keep checking, Hilda - Hahaha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

They are going on a 7 day cruise and I am so jealous. I am headed to her place in a few weeks to stay with the kids while she and Richy are gone.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Yesterday is the last movement I can see from tracking my package... It is due to be delivered Monday. It's location yesterday was less than 2 hours from my victim!!! Really hoping they like it!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooo, it's at the PO in my victim's town! I hope it's intact, and I hope my victim doesn't find it absolutely horrifying. I tried to stick to merely creepy, but there's a very real chance my victim could be horrified. I hope not!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know if I commented on Printer's dragons in a cage. that is really cool too.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh a BOX!!!! I have a box!!

Just delivered as we are leaving for Saturday pancake brunch with our boys. I have to wait til we get back. I can't stand the suspense. 

This will be the fastest brunch ever!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Ohhhhhhh a BOX!!!! I have a box!!
> 
> Just delivered as we are leaving for Saturday pancake brunch with our boys. I have to wait til we get back. I can't stand the suspense.
> 
> This will be the fastest brunch ever!! hahahahahahaha



I don't know which to say...Mmmmmm...pancakes....or, Mmmmmm...box....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I couldn't stand it. My husband knew it. So he went and got take-out pancakes for us!!! Yay Dedhedfred!! 
I believe he was as curious as I was to open the box!

Opened it. 
And, 
I let out a SCREAM!!!! 
... of DELIGHT!!!  

There was a letter on top. I asked Fred 'Should I open this first?' He pointed to the envelope. The word 'first' was printed on the envelope. ROFL

It was two MORE pages of the scientist's missive!! Oh wow. I cannot tell you how jazzed I am. This is so much fun.
I will be back later with photos!!

I am out of my mind happy.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm behind on reading this posts on this thread, my health problems are getting in the way again. I'll go back and see what everyone received. But I wanted to say I've been reaped! I received the box yesterday evening. It is three beautiful dolls. I'll post pictures as soon as I can. I really love them. It doesn't say who my reaper is, but they are from TX so I think I know who. Let me do some sleuthing and I'll be back. Thank you so very, very much Dear Reaper.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Tracking shows my victim has a package in the town they live in!!!! Yea. Since I had to do a last minute order, I am so pleased they got it out so fast. It actually mailed the night I ordered. Now dear victim when you get this it may have printersdevils name on it since I used her account to order. I am afraid of using cards online since I had mine abused once. I guess I better get a Pay Pal, to.

I hope it is out for delivery today. It doesn't show that--just that it is in the right town as of early this morning. Oh, the suspense. 

I hope you like this. I am going to redo the other gift and start all over. It is perfect for you and you need it for this years theme. Never fear you will get it. It may be a few weeks cause we are getting ready to go on a cruise in a few weeks. The prom is this week for Audree and she also has tryouts for the show choir and a performance on Wedesday night. So, no time to work on this until after the cruise. I will be sending it to you as a PIF though. It is a quest for me to do this without messing it up. I blame it on the rainy humid weather, too.

Hope you get a package today!!!!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, and those dragons of PD are great. I got to see them and the cage yesterday. Such a grate idea.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, almost had a heart attack. Texaslucky just came banshee screeming in here to tell me that her package is in the vic's town. She thought it would be MOnday and is so hoping it will be delivered today. So, here I am to check out my victims, too. Now, I can't find the dang tracking number that I didn't set to send me email alerts!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Found it on the floor under where the lap top stays. Greatest words:

DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION
April 4, 2015 , 8:18 am
Out for Delivery


Woohooo! Mine had to travel across the country and up in the northland. Was so afraid it wouldn't make it by today, but it has. Now, the long wait to see what victim says. Impatiently patting foot on the ground nervously......

Texaslucky told her crew that they had to get home because lots of packages were in the right town's and hers might be waiting for her when they get home. LOL They live only an hour away!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm back!! I just scanned all the documents and I am going to post them first. 
I have to get all the egg dying things off the table so I can give my gift a proper photoshoot.

I am beyond happy. I'm sorry to be such a geek about this whole thing... but the background story and style of this is so up my alley. The creativity and imagination of my Reaper has been extraordinary. 
She's has real Victorian-laboratory backstory geekspertice!! 

So first when I opened the box was this letter. It is two more random 'found' pages from the scientist's missive. It filled in some more of the fateful night.
I was right!! The natives did drug the exploration party!























Under this letter, you lift up a layer of bubble wrap and there was a scroll...
Apparently some random thoughts and a sort of To Do list belonging to the doomed scientist. Reading this REALLY made me eager to dig into the box further!!
















There are two more documents, but I think I will hold back and post them with the item. This is just too much fun.

To be continued...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

This is awesome, Hilda. What a writer! Your reaper must be an author or screenwriter or something. The details are amazing. What a fun reap this is already, between the teasers and these documents. I can only guess what the gift is going to be. It could be terrifying.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah, the story is slowly emerging... (but a lot of us must busy doing Easter weekend stuff, I think.)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

My victim should have their package.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I am squealing with delight!! 

My Reaper is ooojen and I cannot thank you enough for this entire ADVENTURE!! You did an outstanding job crafting this extraordinary specimen for my laboratory theme AND providing oodles of entertainment with the teaser and the documents to go along with the gift. I am so so thankful. (However, I am not a good photographer, and could not get a great photo that did your work justice. We just could not overcome glare to get a good shot of the inside of the specimen case.) This is so exquisite in person. 

This was so much fun and I LOVE it!!

A Victorian-esque specimen collection case with a rare specimen of a two-headed snake. One head is diurnal and 'normal'. The other head is nocturnal and EVIL. How BRILLIANT!!!!!! The snake has broken THROUGH the glass!!! Fantastic!










Here is a few close ups to show off the beautiful work on the snake heads. I also wanted to show the details, such as the lock and the broken 'glass'.
















This is not the best photograph overall... but you can see some of the detail inside of the case. The snake heads go into a single body which is coiled beautifully around a branch.










There's more... This page was stuck to the bottom of the case. LOL Another part of the story, and MORE suspense!! What happens at night? WHAT?!?!?! (I love this so much.)










AND finally. This was in an envelope at the bottom of the box. Almost, as if, this whole adventure could just be an episode of The Twilight Zone. ROFL 
I am... in awe!!










Wow. Just wow. Thank you ooojen. Outstanding job.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that's awesome Hilda! ! ooojen, you out did yourself! ! LOVE the story aspects of it, and the snake case is fantastic!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Veeeeeeeeeeeerry nice, Hilda. 
Ooojen did an extraordinary job. Now we know what the broken glass was needed for.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bravo, ooojen! What a grand performance by a secret reaper. The two-headed snake specimen breaking through the glass is outstanding. The glass eyes, the whole rustic looking case. So perfect. I thoroughly enjoyed your story line. It kept my attention for the entire reaper timeframe, though it wasn't even my reap. I know your creation will have a good home in Hilda's laboratory. Very thoughtful and fun reap.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very, very awesome, Hilda! Love the whole storyline and the snake case is super fantastic!! Great job, ooojen! Awesome creativity!

(The story/letters were pretty much a gift for all of us, lol, having Hilda post and share the mystery with us all!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a fantastic Reap! I have to admit that I skipped reading until today. I wanted the whole story. I knew I would die waiting. Off to read it all! Great gift, Hilda and ooojen, you did a FANGTASTIC job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

SO, true, witchykitty. I think the stories had everyone watching this closely. I am a wuzz and hate to wait on endings. When I start a book, I stay up all night if necessary to finish. I am off to read the entire story now.!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just realized that the dinging alert on my phone while I was getting my hair cut was not my ebay update, but letting me know that my Reaper gift was delivered. It was left on the porch. Hurry home victim!!! 

I had ordered something for you that I thought was perfect. Then I found what you have received and loved it even more. When the original thing came in, I was disappointed because it was much smaller than I thought it was anyway. So, I was happy. 

Then, I continued to stalk you and ran across something that I had missed earlier and became sad again. I hope you like what I sent. I did not realize that you had received something similiar in an earlier reap. I talked to several others here and they agreed that you could still use both. However, I do have some more things in this theme that will be yours. I have been intrigued by this theme since last year. It is not something that I could easily use, but I do have a few items that fit it. When I can get into the shed and pull them out, I will be forwarding to you with the original items I ordered. So you will have a few more additions soon.


Oh, yeah, I forgot to add the card to your package. You will know it is from me from the return address with my real and Forum name and it is marked Secret Reaper!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda- I'm so glad the the snake showed up in one piece and that it fits into your display plans. I didn't consider the possibility until _after_ I'd shipped, but then I thought, "What if she absolutely loathes snakes?"  
I read your posts from earlier today to DD. She has been giving me a bad time about ruining your breakfast-- lol! Sounds like your husband was very sweet about it! ...and you were a wonderful victim!
I should mention that DD deserves credit for getting me to switch sides of the heads. After I got the wire armature made, she suggested (and rightly so) that I should switch the heads to make the left one the aggressive side-- origin of the word "sinister" and all. She's pretty smart. (But neither of us could come up with the name of the snake that drips venom on Loki. Consequently, neither could Dr. Pettigrew -- lol!)
Thanks, folks, for the kind words! I'm sure I had more fun with this than anyone. It was really a blast, and I enjoyed every bit of creating it. 

BTW, Hilda, look for little mini seasonal eggs here and there. Some things were deliberately vague (location -- using both Spanish and Portuguese names. Dates--which I found out were often not included even on Victorian business letters. ) You probably noticed the hobnail boot track. Saint Margaret is the patron of those with physical birth defects (she was born blind, with curvature of the spine, and a malformed arm...and yes, I looked that up. It's the least I could do for someone who knew what color the poison apple was in the original Brothers Grimm work. lol!)

Now, bring on the rest of the reaps! There should be some more to share by now.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Come on and deliver this already! It shows out for delivery. I keep forgetting about the time differencd. I am in Central time and the package is way over to the west, so possibly two hours earlier there. Not sure about Daylight Savings Time in other places. I guess I have to be patient. I am headed out for most of the night so may not get to check in until Sunday.

My mail has already come today and no package. I have a birthday next week, so my Reap will be like a birthday present!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen, that prop is fabulous. Hilda is a very lucky haunter.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> a huge thank you goes to my reaper this is too cool! loved the card
> 
> to my Victim don't Worry i haven't forgotten you. I've been having some family issues that i had to take care of, everything should be settled now. I am going to ship tomorrow. i feel bad for missing the deadline  i promise it will be worth the wait


Moonwitchkitty, who was your reaper? That is a pretty scarf.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Hilda, what an awesome reap!!! Fabulous work ooojen!!! The USPS is not my friend today!!! I may have been reaped, I received the little slip in my PO box, but living in a very small community our post office is only opened for 2 hours on Saturday. Starting this new job and working midnights caused me to to over sleep and just miss picking up my package  Also, I am having a little trouble understanding how my victims package made it halfway across the country in 1 day but it's taken 2 days for the last 2 hours of it's journey and is still not there


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Geige, we all are confused on the workings of the postal system. It seems that the tracking is not accurate. We have all found this lately. 

Looks like Monday will be filled with pictures, too!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> ooojen, that prop is fabulous. Hilda is a very lucky haunter.


That's gracious of you to say, Im the goddess! I know snakes aren't your favorite creatures!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I received my reaper gift that I think it is from Texas lucky.
Thank you she is so cool and will be perfect with my gathering of witches this year  
Love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok oone the right direction


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it is from texaslucky. She is camping this evening and has minimal phone reception. I have been watching all day for her for the delivery. My gift to my victim has also been delivered, but they must not be home.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks perfect for you, Saki! She'll be in good company with all the witches in your collection!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> That looks perfect for you, Saki! She'll be in good company with all the witches in your collection!


Ya my first orange witch so cool


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, ooojen!! WOW! What a great, amazing, awesome, absolutely perfect gift! LOVE it! I haven't been reading the stories because I can't handle suspense. Will have to go in and find them all together so that I can read them now!!

Saki - that witch is going to fit right in with your theme! SO great! Awesome job, Texas Lucky! Good lookin' out, Printer. 

So cool! This is the best part (when everyone's gifts start rolling in!). 

I've been so enveloped in projects through almost all of March (and just finished a huge one last night), so today it was able to sink in that... oh my god! I'm gonna get a package, too! So exciting!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I'm behind on reading this posts on this thread, my health problems are getting in the way again. I'll go back and see what everyone received. But I wanted to say I've been reaped! I received the box yesterday evening. It is three beautiful dolls. I'll post pictures as soon as I can. I really love them. It doesn't say who my reaper is, but they are from TX so I think I know who. Let me do some sleuthing and I'll be back. Thank you so very, very much Dear Reaper.


It was me sorry it took me so long. hope you like the dolls. the regular plastic doll i was a little iffy on sending due to her condition but i figured you could twist her to your liking.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I just asked you on FB scareme about your Reap. Pictures, pictures, we want pictures.

Can you all tell that I have been home most of the day and need some entertainment or Halloween fix???


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just have to post my Saki's gift as it appeared at the bday party today, fascinating all the girls. 










I'd avoided reading the stories as well to have it all a once, look forward to having time to read it all. Snake is wonderful.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

UnOrthodOx, that looks great in your new bottle from saki! Sounds like the party was a success. Very cool.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki, that witch will be a great addition to your witch party! I really like that she's holding a lantern. Good find, TexasLucky!

UnOrthodOx, that bottle looks really freakin' cool with your green potion and the smoke!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Hilda- I'm so glad the the snake showed up in one piece and that it fits into your display plans. I didn't consider the possibility until _after_ I'd shipped, but then I thought, "What if she absolutely loathes snakes?"
> I read your posts from earlier today to DD. She has been giving me a bad time about ruining your breakfast-- lol! Sounds like your husband was very sweet about it! ...and you were a wonderful victim!
> I should mention that DD deserves credit for getting me to switch sides of the heads. After I got the wire armature made, she suggested (and rightly so) that I should switch the heads to make the left one the aggressive side-- origin of the word "sinister" and all. She's pretty smart. (But neither of us could come up with the name of the snake that drips venom on Loki. Consequently, neither could Dr. Pettigrew -- lol!)
> Thanks, folks, for the kind words! I'm sure I had more fun with this than anyone. It was really a blast, and I enjoyed every bit of creating it.
> ...


Oh my gosh. I cannot express how perfect this is and how much I enjoyed the entire thing. Everytime I re-read the letters I notice something new. It's brilliant writing!! You wrote this? I swear I googled key words and did not get one hit. YOU are fantastic!!

Thank you again. It's so perfect. I am going to have to find a way to incorporate Ambrose and Pettigrew into my lab theme now. I think a vintage photograph of Rowena and her son HAVE to be on the desk!! Thank you. The story is SUCH a gift.

Oh we have had pet snakes before!! So he is right at home with us!! I shall feed one side fuzzies (young mice) during the day, and the other side... WELL I don't know. That page is missing!!!! ROFL LMAO

You outdid yourself. This has been so much fun. My wheels are spinning on how many ways I can incorporate elements from your story into the lab now. This is a gift that will keep on giving.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Just have to post my Saki's gift as it appeared at the bday party today, fascinating all the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic !!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Just have to post my Saki's gift as it appeared at the bday party today, fascinating all the girls.


That bottle looks gorgeous!! 
What a great use for it!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My victim's package was left on the porch today. I sure hope they are not gone for the Easter weekend. I always worry so much about things disappearing form porches or getting rained on. Fingers crossed that it is okay.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hilda, I love that snake box. that is so unique, clever, and well made.
saki, your reaper hit the nail on the head. that witch is cool and will fit right in with all your other witches. 
onorth, name your poison. lol. that is a beautiful bottle.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are my beautiful babies. I wasn't sure if it was you, moonwitchkitty or printersdevil. Or even texaslucky being helped by printersdevil. I'm so glad you decided to sent the plastic baby. I like how she's foaming at the mouth. Her hair is great, I won't have to do anything with it. She will be perfect with some grime on her, her eyes blacked out, and a spider crawling out from a rip in her stomach. Maybe with a bunch of baby spiders too. Like there was a nest in her. I like the black lips on the pretty doll. I hadn't thought of that. I'll have to use it some more. And the crawling baby is so cute. She's perfect just the way she is. Thank you so much for the girls. You have such talent.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

happy Easter everyone


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great dolls, scareme! The paint job on the crawling one is cool. I agree, the black lipstick on the pretty doll was a nice touch!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope everyone has a Happy Easter today!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy Easter to all. It will be quiet around here today. We have no family here, and Glen is training in Houston, so it is just me and the boys. I will bake a ham later with some green beans. Take care everyone.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic dolls, scareme. They are perfect for you! The crawling one is awesome and wow, that black lipstick does make a statement. The other poor baby is so possessed with the foam coming out of her mouth. LOL

Nice job moonwitchkitty!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone! We are home alone today because the kids came in on Friday. I miss having the big Easter dinner and egg hunts. Guess that is why they call us empty nesters. 

I just got comfortable again in my night clothes and even had to add my winter robe since we had a cold snap last night with a slow soaking rain. It is really ruined egg hunting for today. Yesterday was in the mid 70s and there were many public and church egg hunts and picnics all over town. I am glad the kids had that kind of day to play. 

Today is a perfect day for reflection of what this day of Resurrection means to us---at least for our family. Hubby and I are spending the day watching some of the old movies. Right now watching King of Kings. We caught the last few minutes of Ben Hur before this came on. I love these movies. 

Anyway, back to the business of this thread:

We have several packages still in transit and six who have not received their Reaps yet. They are close and we will have pictures the first of week.
The following still are waiting: (if my records are straight)
TheHalloweenKing
texaslucky
geige
Lady Goats
Zombiesmash
bethene

I know that one of them has been delivered to the porch. It is the one for my victim. I am hoping that it is not raining there.

TheHalloweenKing messaged me that he and wife are on Spring Break and out of town. I checked tracking and left his Reaper know that he will not be home when it arrives. He is having someone come to the house to watch for it. But, it may be the end of next week before we get to see his pictures, so we get to extend the fun a little longer.

Geige reported that hers is probably at the post office since she missed a package yesterday. 

So, we are close to wrapping up this fun and wacky Secret Reaper. If you want to see the list of who has received and the name of those Reapers, check the first page of this thread. I am updating the list WHEN gifts have been received. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> So, we are close to wrapping up this fun and wacky Secret Reaper. If you want to see the list of who has received and the name of those Reapers, check the first page of this thread. I am updating the list WHEN gifts have been received.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Happy Easter to you too PD.

I wanted to take a moment to thank you for arranging this Reaper. I think it was a fantastic idea. Back to basics. I enjoyed this so much. An absolute pleasure. I know it must be tough to wrangle all the details, and keep it flowing smoothly. We appreciate your time.

Since I have reaped and been reaped already, I thought it a good time to express my gratitude for your efforts. 

Such fun!  Thanks again.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You are so welcome, Hilda. It has been fun and offered us a different Reap.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, thank you and great job setting this reap up, printersdevil!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great dolls, scareme! !!

thank you printer. this was fun!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking forward to some more pictures this week. From what some of you have reported, one of the packages is in or near its destination. I know that mine was delivered on Saturday. TheHalloweenKing reported that his victim's was delivered Saturday and he is gone for Spring Break and will not be able to let his Reaper know when his package arrives. However, his Reaper says it should be Wednesday and someone is checking his mail for him. Others have delivery dates of Tuesday or Wednesday---if what is reported is accurate and we all know how that goes

I am just antsy knowing mine was left on the porch Saturday and the person has not been on here. Hoping that the package is okay.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We were to leave in the morning and return on Saturday, but unfortunately our trip had to be cancelled. I will be home to receive my package.
Happy Easter to all!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, that is a very nice baby doll.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

TheHalloweenKing, sorry that you had to cancel your trip.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry about your trip, TheHalloweenKing and Wife!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hoping to see some pictures today!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry been away from the list for a few days.... Hope everyone had a great Rotten Egg Day. 

WOW the gifts pictured so far have been great. Really gets the old creative juices flowing. 

This has been so much fun... not sure if I'm ready for a true reap... still kinda scary but would be more then willing to do a simple one like this again. 

Keep those pictures coming.... can't wait to see them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Sorry been away from the list for a few days.... Hope everyone had a great Rotten Egg Day.
> 
> WOW the gifts pictured so far have been great. Really gets the old creative juices flowing.
> 
> ...


Lol, oh, but the big reaps are SOOOO much fun! If you aren't ready for the two Main big reaps that happen closer to mid Summer/Fall, you can test bigger waters by joining one of Saki's Mini Reaps that should be starting sometime soon! They have a slightly smaller price max/limit than the Main Reaps. It's a Reap that is basically in between this one item reap and a large reap. It could help you take a bigger step into reaps, but still baby steps, lol.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

My package made it to my victim...and mine should be here any min!!!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

I have been reaped!!! Thank you to my reaper, she is the perfect addition to my demonic nursery!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,, creepy doll!! awesome! 

Sinkerbell, please don't be afraid or intimidated by the big reapers, you are a detail person, I can tell from your cards, so I can't see where you would have any problem with a reaper, they are so much fun!!! but, like witchykitty said, Saki will be doing a mini one, so one step closer to the big ones!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome creepy doll that will be great for your theme, geige. Nice job from your Reaper. (not sure if they have revealed who they are so I don't want to until they do so.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awww, what a cute little evil heart eating clown baby!  Great addition to an evil nursery, for sure!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I almost didn't check the mail today. Decided to push through my laziness and get out to the mailbox, and was thrilled to see a little box from Candy Creature... THANK YOU!!!!









My eldest thought that there must be something to do with dogs inside because of the PawPrints, but then we saw the card and she decided it was the Easter Bunny's print.

I told her it was a Candy Creatire's print and she looked at me like I was an alien... 









Inspected further to find a blue, dusk-dawn spotlight!!! This is absolutely perfect! 

We didn't have a light on the spider last year, and I didn't want to do *another* red one, so we'd decided we'd buy a blue one for him (because red + green seemed too christmasy). 

The most amusing part was that, in the card, Candy Creature had explained the decision based on the Same. Exact. Logic. 

LOVED it!!

I know you guys can understand how thrilling a new spotlight for a yard haunt us (even if Mr. Goats and the kids don't)... It's great! Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU Candy Creature!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent gift! I love that she got you the color you wanted for just the right reason!
The card looks really cute, too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great gift, LadyGoats!! Those always come in handy for a yard display.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, oh, but the big reaps are SOOOO much fun! If you aren't ready for the two Main big reaps that happen closer to mid Summer/Fall, you can test bigger waters by joining one of Saki's Mini Reaps that should be starting sometime soon! They have a slightly smaller price max/limit than the Main Reaps. It's a Reap that is basically in between this one item reap and a large reap. It could help you take a bigger step into reaps, but still baby steps, lol.



mini reaper is posted  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141387-mini-reaper-sign-up.html


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Really nice spotlight! Great gift from your SR.

I was reaped today too.

I got this disgusting bucket of I guess intestines (and that is good thing for Butcher Shop theme. and a cut off hand from geige. Richy is pretty excited about it.








Here is the inside of the box and next is the bucket and hand.









Thank you so much, geige. It will be something that the boys will use and love.

Actually now that I look closer, I think it is a bucket of lots of body parts because I see some eye in it, too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, eeeeewwwwww!  Great job, though, geige. Very realistic! Great for your theme, texaslucky!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, both the doll and guts reaps today are not my cup of tea, but I can really appreciate the work that went into making them. Good Job reapers, they really gross me out, and that's what they are suppose to do. LadyGoats, I bought a bunch of those last year for my reap. That was cool of your reaper to send you a new spot light and holder. I love seeing the variety of reaps people are seeing.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I was reaped today!! I'm about to open it and will post pics tonight!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with Im the goddess-- those are horrifying, but excellently done! There's a high level of realism there! *shudder*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

geige, nice reap. I love the concept of the heart. lol. 
lady goats, indeed we can appreciate a spot light. lighting is very essential to haunting. it can really add and grab a scene.
texas lucky, I have a gut feeling this is going to come in handy in your butcher shop. nice reap.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not into ghoul and gross stuff either but know that Richy and the boys will love the gut bucket. Great job geige!

Lady Goats that is a great gift. I would love having some colored spotlights to use. I picket up 7 or 8 of the light holders in a sale on the For Sale area here and need to start buying the lights. Bethany sent me a holder and a bulb in a Reaper, too. Those things add up $ in a hurry.

It looks like we are down to only two SR not delivered and they should deliver today or tomorrow. Great job everyone!!!! I have had a lot of fun with this.'

Time now for the Mini Reaper!!!! Maybe we will have another of these quicky small ones for mid summer.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Texaslucky, I was worried if it would make it there in one piece and I was worried if it would be too gory! So glad you like it!  And No, I still do not know who my reaper was but they did an amazing job!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The clown doll with the toy heart is very creepy - good job on that. Love the bucket 'o guts. And, blue spotlights are harder to find! Great reaps!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the clown doll. Just my cup of tea. The only problem would be I wouldn't know if I should put it in the doll area or the clown room. 

The blue light is so thoughtful. Lighting adds so much to the atmosphere. 

And the bucket of guts is just the right thing for the butcher shop. And who can't use an extra hand around Halloween? 

These gifts are so right for each of the haunts. My box is out to be delivered today. I hope my box is as relevant as these others have been. Sorry you've had to wait so long, but I did make the mailing deadline, by 7 hours.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Geige, 

Halloween Wifey and I were your reapers.

We checked out your doll collection and wanted to give you something demonic, but different, so we wouldn't duplicate something you have or make anything too similar to what you already have in your collection.

The wife had picked up the vintage doll a while back at an antiques store for 10 bucks and wanted to do something cool with her, but never had a chance to. Later on, I found the clown outfit and the heart for a few dollars. Halloween Wifey had never made any gory items but since you said you didn't mind gore and guts, she wanted to do a clown doll for you. I helped with the 'blood'.
Hopefully she will be right at home with your other dolls. It was fun reaping you.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks to you and your wifey HalloweenKing!!! She is perfect!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I am loving all the thoughtful reaps!! Makes me so happy. Congrats all.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Hilda, all the Reaps have been great. I know we all were worried about sending only one item, but there have been some fantastic things as usual. Two to go. Scareme said hers is to be delivered to her victim today and the final ones is from booswife02 and is to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, it still says on it's way to destination, but since it's after 8:30 pm I doubt if they will deliver yet tonight. Estimated day is still today. Sorry victim, it's probably going to be tomorrow. I hope it's going to be worth the wait.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Tracking is so unreliable. We should have two to see tomorrow. Hopefully, zombiesmash will be along tonight to show her gift.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We can't wait to see what our reaper has in store for us.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry for the day delay in posting pictures. I fell asleep early last night, it's kinda been that way lately as I took on a weekend job in December and have worked seven days a week since New Year's, haha. Time is tight.

Thank you sooo much printer! My reap is amazing, I love love the framed Egyptian sculpture. It's basically a framed shadowbox with a sculpture inside, and some markings backing it. It's going to be so awesome in the Egyptian portion of my haunt this year!









Thank you again! Love it!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

That's beautiful!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, that's so great! love Egyptian things!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, that is a very nice framed Egyptian print. that will be an exciting theme this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Zombiesmash... That is beautiful piece of art for your theme!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

What a beautiful piece, Zombiesmash! I see Printer's "gold". I assume this was the piece found in the thrift shop-- the one that drove away the previous plans? I can see why; it's perfect!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

The package left the post office at 8:09. Fingers crossed.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just wanted to extend my thanks to everyone in this reaper. When I signed up, my mother in law was actually self-sufficient, though sick. During the course of the reaper, her health, mental and physical, declined rapidly, she was put in assisted living and hospice. I'm hoping to finish the tutorial of my gift later today, (can't upload the final pics from here) and didn't want to muddy that thread, but it's somehow fitting to finish the project the day after the funeral. 

This unwittingly become a real comfort both to myself and my wife. Gifts from Saki both helped bring a moment of cheer to my wife, and helped make my daughter's birthday in the middle of this special. Both the making of the gift and the watching of this thread provided me with welcome theraputic distractions. I don't often sign up for these things for various reasons, but this one was very special and I wanted to let you all know the dox family appreciates the effort of the organizers and everyone in this reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very lovely Egyptian piece, zombiesmash! Printer, I can see why you thought this would be perfect for zombiesmash's theme...because it is!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

UnOrthodOx, I'm sorry for your loss. And that was so kind of you to say. We sometimes forget how real life continues while we got lost in Halloween. I'm glad you could find some relief here with us. 

Victim, your package is sitting on your front porch. Go check it out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx, I am so very glad that being involved with this reaper gave you some comfort. As I have talked to you about it earlier, you already know how truly, insanely appreciative I am for the absolutely fantastic gift you made me. I seriously love that skull. 
It was wonderful of Saki to bring some happiness to your wife and daughter, too, through PiF, as well as being your reaper.

I know many of us have said this before...but this forum really is just like one big family! We are all here for each other, through good times and bad...doing what we can to bring a smile to everyone's faces, even from far away! More {{Hugs}} to you, UnOrthodOx, and {{Hugs}} to everyone else, too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been reaped! !! scareme made me a very cool skull in mourning, with a wonderful hat, with a spider pin on it! !!thank you, i love it, will post pictures tonight! !!the description I gave doesn't do it justice!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We're so upset with USPS today. We received a wonderful reaper gift that was broken and cracked. We're really bummed right now..

Photos coming soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> We're so upset with USPS today. We received a wonderful reaper gift that was broken and cracked. We're really bummed right now..
> 
> Photos coming soon.


Oh no!  I hope it is repairable!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Just wanted to extend my thanks to everyone in this reaper. When I signed up, my mother in law was actually self-sufficient, though sick. During the course of the reaper, her health, mental and physical, declined rapidly, she was put in assisted living and hospice. I'm hoping to finish the tutorial of my gift later today, (can't upload the final pics from here) and didn't want to muddy that thread, but it's somehow fitting to finish the project the day after the funeral.
> 
> This unwittingly become a real comfort both to myself and my wife. Gifts from Saki both helped bring a moment of cheer to my wife, and helped make my daughter's birthday in the middle of this special. Both the making of the gift and the watching of this thread provided me with welcome theraputic distractions. I don't often sign up for these things for various reasons, but this one was very special and I wanted to let you all know the dox family appreciates the effort of the organizers and everyone in this reaper.



I am so very glad I could bring a moment of cheer to you and your family that was exactly what I was trying to do.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have been reaped! !! scareme made me a very cool skull in mourning, with a wonderful hat, with a spider pin on it! !!thank you, i love it, will post pictures tonight! !!the description I gave doesn't do it justice!


can not wait to see


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

View attachment 239363


View attachment 239364


View attachment 239365


View attachment 239366


View attachment 239367


The whole front is so weak from being broken. We could tell that something very heavy was placed on top of it. The other part of his tie was cracked too, but we didn't want to mess with it, afraid of it breaking. Both sides are split and so is the bottom. Here goes to USPS for ruining something special.

Thank you so much booswife02. This is a special gift. We love the card too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

aww no Halloween king that is awful  I am so sorry for you and your reaper . 

but you could glue it give it some texture to pumpkin, paint it and salvage it I am sure


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> Sorry for the day delay in posting pictures. I fell asleep early last night, it's kinda been that way lately as I took on a weekend job in December and have worked seven days a week since New Year's, haha. Time is tight.
> 
> Thank you sooo much printer! My reap is amazing, I love love the framed Egyptian sculpture. It's basically a framed shadowbox with a sculpture inside, and some markings backing it. It's going to be so awesome in the Egyptian portion of my haunt this year!
> 
> ...


that is fantastic great item


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes! I was thinking the same thing as Saki...glue the parts back on as best as you can, seal the cracks as best you can, then do a full texture cover of the whole thing to hide all the lines. You could easily get a textured paint to cover it, or do the full creepy pumpkin texturizing like some on the forum do so wonderfully with the cotton, mod podge and paints.
I can see it was a super awesome Jack pumpkin, even though the delivery people were careless. It's definitely a bummer that it's broken, but totally looks fixable!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and is that a Jack Skellington card to go with the pumpkin that I see you showed in your pics? I would totally frame that and use it as decor!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> ...but you could glue it give it some texture to pumpkin, paint it and salvage it I am sure


I agree. It's a shame that it got broken in transit, but it looks like a little epoxy (of a kind without solvent resins that would attack the foam) or some PL300 would hold it together, and then it could be lightly sanded down or textured up, and painted. It would be a shame to waste the beautiful carving work!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

She's been working on it since I posted photos. The piece of the tie is giving us some issues.

WK, the card is going to go in a small frame that we have.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes it helps to pin a piece in place with a little bit of stiff wire that runs a bit into each side (like you'd do with a dowel & wood). If it's thick enough, a piece of toothpick could even work. Good luck!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> She's been working on it since I posted photos. The piece of the tie is giving us some issues.
> 
> WK, the card is going to go in a small frame that we have.


I'm not sure what the material is of the pumpkin, but can you put a small toothpick or piece of metal inside the two pieces for the bow tie to hold them together and make it sturdier?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...ooojen beat me to that idea by mere seconds!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it was more like a fraction of a second! When I submitted mine, yours was there too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohhhhh nooo. It looks like it was wonderful. Dang USPS. I am so sorry to hear this was broken. I know that Bernice was so happy to so something special for you and wifey.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I so hope you can fix this. It looks wonderful. I wouldn't have any idea how to go about repairing something like that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Great stuff. 

No, really. Use it as an adhesive. 

Spray some onto a paper plate, and dip the piece into it, or better yet, brush some on the broken edges. Also a piece of paper cut to fit. Attach the broken bits back together, then back them with the paper. Be sure to spray the great stuff with a little mist of water from a spray bottle to speed curing, it'll be back together in no time.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Ladies, she used a toothpick earlier today, to try to hold it in place while it was drying, but the tiny piece that broke off the underside of the broken piece had to be reworked. She'll get it together. Thanks for all the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow!!! What a great idea with the CD player and book!!!! Cool I would have loved that but I also adore my Raven also  




LairMistress said:


> I'm really glad that you liked it, booswife! My original idea would technically have been two gifts, although one could have fit inside the other, and possibly used together, but like I said, I had trouble finding a couple of parts.
> 
> The teaser pic that I posted was a CD player, Walkman type. If I could have found a cord to make sure that it worked, I wanted to burn a CD with an MP3 of someone from another Halloween group singing "Come Little Children". I was also looking for a hollow book or box large e enough for the player to fit inside, and make it look like the sisters' spellbook.
> 
> ...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes that would be awesome please  thanks 

QUOTE=LairMistress;1741780]...and, if you want to burn the MP3, I can give you the link. I was sent another version by someone else, too. I think I can pass it along via FB mail.That's how it was sent to me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the current sadness in your life. Had a similar thing happen in my life with my mom back in 2012. After 3 months of hospice things turned very fast in 2 days and she passed about a month before we'd gear up for Halloween. Working on Halloween was a good distraction to help me get myself in a better place before those happy family holidays. I happy to hear you found some comfort.



UnOrthodOx said:


> Just wanted to extend my thanks to everyone in this reaper. When I signed up, my mother in law was actually self-sufficient, though sick. During the course of the reaper, her health, mental and physical, declined rapidly, she was put in assisted living and hospice. I'm hoping to finish the tutorial of my gift later today, (can't upload the final pics from here) and didn't want to muddy that thread, but it's somehow fitting to finish the project the day after the funeral.
> 
> This unwittingly become a real comfort both to myself and my wife. Gifts from Saki both helped bring a moment of cheer to my wife, and helped make my daughter's birthday in the middle of this special. Both the making of the gift and the watching of this thread provided me with welcome theraputic distractions. I don't often sign up for these things for various reasons, but this one was very special and I wanted to let you all know the dox family appreciates the effort of the organizers and everyone in this reaper.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> I almost didn't check the mail today. Decided to push through my laziness and get out to the mailbox, and was thrilled to see a little box from Candy Creature... THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> View attachment 239309
> 
> ...


Nope. Not a Candy Creature print or an Easter Bunny print. It is a Witchykitty print . WitchyKitty was kind enough to send me just the right size box and plenty of bubblewrap when she sent me my Reaper gift, so I recycled the box and some of the bubblewrap for your gift. I forgot to mention it in the card that I enclosed. I thought of trying to cover up the paw print since I did kind of feel like that was WitchyKitty's signature, but in the end I decided to just leave it.

I am glad that you are happy with the dusk to dawn light stake and blue bulb. As I learned this past year, lighting makes all the difference. I just wished that I could have come up with something more creative that would have fit into your outdoor scene. I did struggle with the $13 restriction and my lack of craftiness. Funny that we came up with the exact same logic about a blue light. I thought giving you another red one would seem too ho-hum and at least with a blue one it would be something new.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Nope. Not a Candy Creature print or an Easter Bunny print. It is a moonwitchkitty print . Moonwitchkitty was kind enough to send me just the right size box and plenty of bubblewrap when she sent me my Reaper gift, so I recycled the box and some of the bubblewrap for your gift. I forgot to mention it in the card that I enclosed. I thought of trying to cover up the paw print since I did kind of feel like that was Moonwitchkitty's signature, but in the end I decided to just leave it.
> 
> I am glad that you are happy with the dusk to dawn light stake and blue bulb. As I learned this past year, lighting makes all the difference. I just wished that I could have come up with something more creative that would have fit into your outdoor scene. I did struggle with the $13 restriction and my lack of craftiness. Funny that we came up with the exact same logic about a blue light. I thought giving you another red one would seem too ho-hum and at least with a blue one it would be something new.
> 
> Happy Haunting!


Lol, close, but not moonwitchkitty. It was my print...WitchyKitty!  Lol, yes, that is my signature. I always sign my notes with them and sometimes hide one somewhere on the box. (When I first signed up to the forum, I didn't know there was a moonwitchkitty...I would have changed my screen name a little, had I known, so they weren't so similar, lol.)
It's always good to recycle! I save and reuse boxes and bubble wrap often.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, close, but not moonwitchkitty. It was my print...WitchyKitty!  Lol, yes, that is my signature. I always sign my notes with them and sometimes hide one somewhere on the box. (When I first signed up to the forum, I didn't know there was a moonwitchkitty...I would have changed my screen name a little, had I known, so they weren't so similar, lol.)
> It's always good to recycle! I save and reuse boxes and bubble wrap often.


So sorry for the name confusion. I had "WitchyKitty" as your name in my mind and went to check the first page to make sure that it was WitchyKitty and not WitchKitty and to see if there was a space in the middle. Have no idea how I managed to type moonwitchkitty three times but I am blaming it on sleep deprivation.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry, the picture would not work through the phone, will get it up later 

Here is the wonderful "mourning" skull! her hat is gorgeous! ! She has a scarf with skulls on it,a black lacy veil with sequins but the hat is stunningly beautiful! Thank y,scareme,I love it!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I totally missed your Reaping Halloween King. I can not believe it broke  ugghhh!!!! I'm so sorry. I used a smaller box to keep shipping down. I should have just used a big box  I'm so sad. I really hope you can get it glued back together


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

HalloweenKing, so sorry to hear you reap was damaged!!! It's a great jack-o-lantern!






Again thanks for the doll!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry, it doesn't show up with pictures for some reason! I will figure it out!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm so glad you like her, bethene. I hope she was worth the wait. She was the first thing I did after I got out of the hospital, (luckily, I had all the supplies on hand, and my husband made the stand) and I still didn't get it sent out until the last day.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> So sorry for the name confusion. I had "WitchyKitty" as your name in my mind and went to check the first page to make sure that it was WitchyKitty and not WitchKitty and to see if there was a space in the middle. Have no idea how I managed to type moonwitchkitty three times but I am blaming it on sleep deprivation.


Hahaha, it's alright.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see your pic, bethene!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

geige said:


> HalloweenKing, so sorry to hear you reap was damaged!!! It's a great jack-o-lantern!
> View attachment 239385
> Again thanks for the doll!!!


Hahaha! Love that photo! 
They go perfect together.
Now you have Halloween Wifey wanting to make a few dolls herself.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> I totally missed your Reaping Halloween King. I can not believe it broke  ugghhh!!!! I'm so sorry. I used a smaller box to keep shipping down. I should have just used a big box  I'm so sad. I really hope you can get it glued back together


Bernice, it was in no way your fault. USPS sometimes just doesn't care. Unfortunately, this time they got us.
We're going to get him up and going again. Now I just need to figure out what color to paint him once he dries up. 
Since that's Wifey's thing..... to do the crafting, she'll come up with something amazing, I'm sure.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

scareme said:


> OK, so here's my teaser. When my kids used to watch Sesame Street, there was a game/song that went..."One of these things is not like the others, One of these things does not belong. One of these things is not like the others Can you tell which one, before I finish my song?" So in this picture, three things have something in common. The one that doesn't match, is part of your gift.



Now for my hint: the chopsticks, the orange peeler and the egg cup are all items from the kitchen. The black feathers and netting don't belong. Lame, I know. But I was hard up for a hint.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is my beautiful skull!! My little guy Louie thinks it is great too! ( have to keep him from eating the feathers! ). this is so pretty the pictures do not do it justice!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Bernice, it was in no way your fault. USPS sometimes just doesn't care. Unfortunately, this time they got us.
> We're going to get him up and going again. Now I just need to figure out what color to paint him once he dries up.
> Since that's Wifey's thing to do the crafting, she'll come up with something amazing, I'm sure.


When you ship Priority, you have insurance (up to $50 or something). The box must be smashed for the contents to be so broken. With the box clearly damaged, I'm sure you'd have a good claim. That's what the insurance is there for.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very cool, Bethene and Scareme! Hauntingly beautiful, you might say!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

ooojen said:


> When you ship Priority, you have insurance (up to $50 or something). The box must be smashed for the contents to be so broken. With the box clearly damaged, I'm sure you'd have a good claim. That's what the insurance is there for.


Yeah, the box was dented pretty good, and smashed completely on one end.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> When you ship Priority, you have insurance (up to $50 or something). The box must be smashed for the contents to be so broken. With the box clearly damaged, I'm sure you'd have a good claim. That's what the insurance is there for.


From what I was told, insurance only covers purchased items that you have proof of value/cost for. They told me my homemade items wouldn't be covered since I couldn't prove how much they were worth. Has anyone else been told this? This may not be true, but it's what the lady at the post office told me once...

(though, maybe you could use the cost of the craft pumpkin itself for the claim?)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice, Bethene.
Great reap, Scareme!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, bethene! Very beautiful...in a creepy way, lol. Nice job, scareme!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, that is really cool. I don't know how some people come up with such cute, amazing ideas. I love that.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

That skull is amazing bethene!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> From what I was told, insurance only covers purchased items that you have proof of value/cost for. They told me my homemade items wouldn't be covered since I couldn't prove how much they were worth. Has anyone else been told this? This may not be true, but it's what the lady at the post office told me once...
> (though, maybe you could use the cost of the craft pumpkin itself for the claim?)


I can't be sure, but yeah, I would think you should be able to get replacement value of the craft pumpkin---what it would cost to replace it right now, based on current online listings.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Halloween King, sorry your pumpkin was smashed. I'm sure booswife did a fantastic job on it. 

Unorthodox, I'm so sorry for your family's loss.

Bethene, that is a really nice prop scareme made for you.

Printer, that was an awesome Egyptian find for lairmistress.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Halloween King, sorry your pumpkin was smashed. I'm sure booswife did a fantastic job on it. 

Unorthodox, I'm so sorry for your family's loss.

Bethene, that is a really nice prop scareme made for you.

Printer, that was an awesome Egyptian find for zombiesmash.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

^What she said!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ooojen said:


> When you ship Priority, you have insurance (up to $50 or something). The box must be smashed for the contents to be so broken. With the box clearly damaged, I'm sure you'd have a good claim. That's what the insurance is there for.



you know you are absolutely right ooojen!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> you know you are absolutely right ooojen!


You have to have a receipt for items at least when betheny sent me some red cape cod glass and the box was damage and 4 glasses broken that's what they told me . That was last year maybe things have changed you sure could try.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

https://www.usps.com/help/claims.htm
It says here they'll accept a statement of value from a reputable dealer. I would think an online listing with the price should do it.
Do what you think best, but I think you should have a shot at some compensation.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It looks like all the gifts have been delivered. Dang the USPS for smashing one!! I am hoping that TheHalloweenKing wifey is able to repair it. Such a shame.

Thanks to all of you for providing such a fun Reap and everything getting mailed. The Forum banter was so much fun and the creativity was awesome. I knew we could do it with just one gift and a price limit!! Thanks for participating!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, Printersdevil!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you Printersdevil!!! I am so glad I decided to join this reap!!! It was so much fun and perfect for a newbie like me! I also have to say I'm sad it over! It's been so much fun watching (and learning) as people got their teasers and reaps!!!


----------

